
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (May 2012) - whoishiring
	Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" (May 2012) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3914001
======
dgunn
If "INTERN", "REMOTE", or "H1B" candidates are _not_ welcome to apply to your
position, you should not use those words in your post. That defeats the
purpose of using those key words if those candidates _are_ welcome.

For example, if I am looking for H1B opportunities, ctl+f finds basically
every listing because those who aren't willing to accept H1B say, "no H1B". If
you don't accept these candidates, the convention assumes that by default.
Don't explicitly say it.

------
kamens
Khan Academy - Mountain View - (full-time and intern, designers and devs)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We're
scaling quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math problems per day (over 500M total so
far), all generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety
of authors including Sal) have been viewed over 145MM times. We're tracking
all that data and using it to customize each student's experience. We could
use your help.

Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest educational impact positions
you can imagine.

We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
whatever you want to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
sycren
Would you take interns from the UK?

------
phillytom
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb) - No remote, but we will help you
relocate.

Monetate is a SAAS provider to internet marketers. We do real-time DOM
modification on our clients’ sites to put the right experience in front of
their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on
great brands and solve tough problems with great coworkers.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Funded by First Round and OpenView

* Market comp

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Use the source - Google Closure to Python, Hadoop and Mahout to Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of deep problems to work on

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds. Check out our blog at
<http://engineering.monetate.com/> and see more about our open jobs at
<http://monetate.com/jobs/>

We've hired great people from HN in the past.

Feel free to email me with any questions or to apply - tjanofsky monetate com

~~~
jawns
I found out about Monetate last year in one of these "Who's hiring" threads on
Hacker News. I applied, was hired as a frontend engineer, and began working in
August, and it's been a great experience.

I'd be happy to answer any questions.

If you're just curious about life at Monetate or about the interview/hiring
process, here are a couple of recent posts from our engineering blog that
should be of interest:

[http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/04/23/dom-doodles-
from-...](http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/04/23/dom-doodles-from-actual-
interviews-at-monetate)

[http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/03/27/get-to-know-
monet...](http://engineering.monetate.com/2012/03/27/get-to-know-monetates-
engineers)

And if you'd like to find out if you have what it takes to get hired, feel
free to try the CSS, Javascript, or Python mini-challenges at the top of our
blog pages.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Would just like to add that Philly is a great place to live, and has a rapidly
growing startup scene. This article is from a couple of days ago:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/1835775/philadelphia-sets-
sights-...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1835775/philadelphia-sets-sights-on-
becoming-americas-next-big-tech-town)

Oh, and DDG is always looking for new people to get involved :)
<http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387>

------
MattRogish
New York, NY (we'll cover relo except no H1B) - <http://fundinggates.com/jobs>

We're a well-funded (angel, strategic - not VC), pre-revenue (just starting
development, please help me! :D) company in NYC hiring awesome Rails and JS
(Ember is nice, but not necessary) developers.

We believe strongly in quiet work environments, work whenever, wherever you
want (<http://www.gorowe.com>), the best tools money can buy (unlimited
computer/desk budget), 20% time to do whatever you want (but you _must_ share
it with the team), hiring smart people and getting out of their way, and
generally making the best software company in the world.

We're hiring for engineers #1, 2, 3 - so at this time our core team should be
either in NYC, or relocatable (we'll cover it!). As we grow the core team
we'll be more flexible and able to take the culture hit a remote person
brings, but not at this time, sorry!

I hope to hear from you. rogish [at] fundinggates dot com

------
lpolovets
Factual is hiring in Palo Alto, Los Angeles, and Shanghai. Local candidates
preferred, but remote work is possible for exceptional U.S. candidates. Full-
time only. H1B is okay for very strong, non-remote applicants.

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that
developers, startups, and big companies can focus on innovation instead of
data acquisition. We believe in openness and transparency rather than
proprietariness and obfuscation. We have a terrific team that is still fairly
small, and an incredible CEO (he was the co-founder of Applied Semantics,
which was sold to Google and became AdSense).

In late 2010, we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our customers
and partners include Facebook, Newsweek, Yelp, and Blekko. We have lots of
challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data cleaning and
canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you love data,
Factual is the place to be.

We have job openings for software engineers of all levels. You would ideally
know Java and/or Clojure, and you'll get bonus points for experience with
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it just opened in December of
2011 and is very small, so you'd have a significant influence on the culture
there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
btucker
Brattleboro, VT / Cambridge, MA / Remote - Rails Developers

Green River (<http://greenriver.com>) is looking for two experienced Rails
developers to join our team. We're a Southern Vermont-based consultancy which
was founded in 2000. We started writing production apps in Rails in '05 and
have grown to a team of eight developers, two project managers, and a UX
designer. We focus in the areas of Education, Health and the Environment, and
have many great projects ranging from a scoring system Starbucks uses to
facilitate the inspection of 90% of the farms they buy coffee from[1] to
storytelling software for people with memory loss[2].

If these types of projects sound interesting, we'd love to hear from you.
You'd have the option of either working out of our beautiful Vermont office
overlooking the Connecticut River, joining our new Cambridge-based team,
working remotely, or some combination thereof.

Email us: jobs@greenriver.com

-Ben

[1]: <http://www.starbucks.com/responsibility/sourcing/coffee>

[2]: <http://www.timeslips.org/>

~~~
btucker
Green River is also looking to hire a full-time user interface designer:
<http://www.greenriver.com/people/jobs.html>

------
jblz
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE

Automattic is currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Account Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/account-engineer/>

\- Code Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/code-wrangler/>

\- Community Handyman - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/community-
handyman/>

\- Designer - <http://automattic.com/jobs/designer/>

\- Growth Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/growth-engineer/>

\- Happiness Engineer - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/happiness-
engineer/>

\- Mobile Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/mobile-wrangler/>

\- Systems Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/systems-wrangler/>

\- Theme Wrangler - <http://automattic.com/work-with-us/theme-wrangler/>

We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open Source project
(<http://wordpress.org>) and work on a lot of other really cool stuff.

Join us if you are passionate about making the web a better place.

<http://automattic.com/>

<http://automattic.com/work-with-us/>

~~~
jarek
Is there any particular reason you have positions with "engineer" in title
that have nothing to do with even the most watered-down meaning of
engineering? I'm looking at Happiness Engineer in particular. I realize tech
support isn't the most glamorous of titles, but it's at least somewhat
descriptive. Similarly, Account Engineer is a client-facing sales position
with no technical component.

~~~
jblz
Many Happiness Engineers write significant amounts code as well as respond to
customer requests. Also, much of what we do (as a company) is data-driven.
Since we apply scientific methodology to our support and CRM systems &
processes, I think it works.

That being said, our job titles aren't exactly hard and fast representations
of what we do day-to-day.

Check out the subtitles here for examples: <http://automattic.com/about/>

~~~
jarek
Understood on the happiness engineering role.

Don't get me wrong, I think you can give yourselves any title you want, but
when listing job postings you're just creating barriers by using non-
descriptive, non-standard titles. Your potential applicants have to check the
job description for "Account Engineer" to see if this is something they would
be interested in (for most it won't be), if someone was actually looking for a
client/account director role they might not notice this one because of the
"engineer" part, and if someone was looking for a blended support/coding role
they might miss "Happiness Engineer" while scrolling down the page.

~~~
evansolomon
Lots of things might happen based on any non-standard terminology, but in
general it's not something we worry about. It's meant to be a little fun, a
little different, and attract people that are a little fun and a little
different.

If someone wants an account director job at Automattic and never makes their
way the Account Engineer link, that's okay. If someone is a bit intrigued by
our non-standard titles and looks a bit closer at them because they stand out,
that's cool, too.

Anything that isn't normal might confuse people. The goal of our jobs page
isn't to confuse the fewest people possible.

------
seldo
San Francisco, CA (Mission District) - awe.sm - H1B okay

We're building conversion tracking for social media: think "Sendgrid for
social media".

What's that mean? It means we're building a platform that lets other companies
abstract away a complex problem that lots of people have been reinventing the
wheel for: measuring traffic, page views, signups and sales generated by users
sharing with each other on Twitter, Facebook et al. We have a bunch of APIs
and are building more all the time, as well as a GUI that attempts to make our
data easy to use.

We're hiring front-end engineers, back-end engineers, and those who fall into
both categories, who we call "full stack" engineers:

<http://awe.sm/jobs>

On the back-end, we use a variety of languages including PHP and Ruby (and
bash) to build high-performance, high-volume, real-time data collection and
processing systems, connecting to a bunch of different data stores including
MySQL, Redis and Sphinx. We are more concerned with the "smart and gets things
done" type than a specific line on your resume, and are willing and eager to
provide training and mentorship, both internal and external.

We're a team of 13, rising to 14-16 once we hire you people. Our perks include
offices with an awesome view (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) at 22nd and
Mission, catered lunch 3x a week, and a company IRC server, which should tell
you a lot about the kind of devs we are.

------
eli
Industry Dive - Developer Intern & Editorial Intern

Washington, DC (just off Dupont Circle)

Industry Dive builds mobile apps and websites that help business executives
excel at their jobs. We're a young company with experienced founders and a bit
of seed money. We are hard at work building out our publishing platform and
creating apps for each industry vertical. Pull up constructiondive.com or
utilitydive.com on your phone to get a rough idea of where we're headed. (I'll
let you in on a little secret: B2B isn't as sexy as working on the next
Instagram of Spotify, but there's a lot of money there and the B2B publishing
industry is ripe for disruption.)

We've got a variety of projects that would be a good fit for a developer
intern interested in web design, mobile apps, and/or stable and scalable
architecture. Our primary stack is Python/Django (with a little bit of PHP),
but being smart and eager to learn is more important than any prior specific
technical skills.

We're also looking for editorial interns interested in aggregating content and
writing features & news summaries.

Email eli-at-industrydive.com for details.

------
flyingyeti
Irvine, CA or Remote, full-time

The Prometheus Institute is looking for developers to help architect and build
our web and mobile infrastructure and support our goal of revolutionizing the
way citizens interact with their government.

We a civic technology startup whose mission is to pioneer innovative software
to advance freedom and civic engagement. We build tools, such as our iPhone
app, Do-it-Yourself Democracy, that make it fun and easy to help citizens
protect their freedoms and hold government accountable.

We are currently focused on rebuilding the DIY Democracy experience as a full
web and mobile platform. Our technology stack is built around Python, Django,
Postgres, PostGIS, Redis and similar tools.

Web Application Engineer:
[http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/Tia2pG/Web-
App...](http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/Tia2pG/Web-Application-
Engineer.html?source=hn)

Web Front-End Engineer:
[http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/bYzV4d/Web-
Fro...](http://prometheuscivic.theresumator.com/apply/bYzV4d/Web-FrontEnd-
Engineer.html?source=hn)

------
j4mie
Brighton, UK - <http://dabapps.com>

DabApps is looking for a junior to mid-level software developer with minimum
one year of experience. May suit graduate with internship or sandwich year
experience.

DabApps is a growing company based in the centre of Brighton. We concentrate
on web and mobile application development, and are passionate about producing
high-quality work that we and our clients can be proud of. Our values are
based on standards compliance and best practice and we are constantly working
to improve and streamline our development process. We use open source
technology wherever we can, and contribute back to the open source community
as much as possible.

Below is a list of core technologies and skills we are looking for. We are not
expecting any candidate to have experience or knowledge in all of these areas.
What we are looking for is the ability and desire to learn in a self-motivated
way to fill in the gaps in your knowledge as required.

Python, Django, Objective-C, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Relational databases,
Redis, MongoDB, CouchDB or other NoSQL databases, Solr, ElasticSearch or other
search solutions, "Big Data", distributed systems, data analysis/indexing,
Linux server administration, Mac or Linux desktop experience, User experience
analysis and design, prototyping

See [http://dabapps.com/careers/current-
vacancies/2012-04-softwar...](http://dabapps.com/careers/current-
vacancies/2012-04-software-developer/) for full details.

------
simonholroyd
TriBeCa, New York, NY

At GO TRY IT ON (<http://gotryiton.com>), we're developing a platform to help
the world answer the question, "What should I wear?" We build slick iPhone
apps and desktop experiences for a passionate and helpful community that spans
the globe. We build fast API's to power social sharing and networking, and
fashion discovery. We're growing a database that maps large datasets of user
preferences to a growing fashion catalog of products from all over the web.
We're working to harness and democratize the value of personal stylists
through technology.

Tech we use: PHP, jQuery, Node.js, Compass, MySQL, S3, Chef, Capistrano,
Jenkins, Github

We have: Series A funding from SPA investments and Index Ventures, a small,
growing team of very smart people, a sweet office on the 21st floor with
awesome panoramic city views [n: <http://twitpic.com/6udocv>, e:
<http://twitpic.com/6udp0j>, s: <http://twitpic.com/6udphj>, sw:
<http://twitpic.com/6udpsx>]

ios developer: <http://gotryiton.com/jobs/ios>

front end developer: <http://gotryiton.com/jobs/front-end>

*REMOTE & HB1 considered

Email simon@gotryiton.com

------
adrianhon
Six to Start (<http://sixtostart.com>) - London, UK

Mobile Engineer / Full Stack Engineer, Fulltime

We're the creators of Zombies, Run! (<http://zombiesrungame.com>), a running
game and audio adventure for iOS. ZR was #1 Top Grossing Health and Fitness
across the world for two weeks and continues to stay in the top 5; we have an
Android version coming out soon and are working on extending and expanding the
game.

We're a small team of five people, but we're growing rapidly off the success
of ZR since we're already profitable and not reliant on any investors. At the
moment we want to continue developing ZR across mobile platforms, as well as
begin development on new and highly innovative mobile games.

You'll have the opportunity to make a big difference on the games that we make
- games that aren't like anything that people have seen before. At $7.99, ZR
is the most expensive game in the Top 200 Paid, and the third most expensive
app after Apple's. In other words, we make games so attractive that people are
prepared to pay eight times the going rate. That's our business model.

We're not interested in gamification or making casual games - we treat
smartphones not as faster Gameboys, but as the very first wearable computers.
Are you?

This position is for London, UK. Email hello (at) sixtostart.com

------
DavidChouinard
FlightAware (flightaware.com) — Houston, TX (no REMOTE, no H1B)

Front-end (UI/UX) Developer

Here’s a profile of us from 37signals (we do flight tracking software, 2M+
pageviews a day): [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2780-bootstrapped-
profitable-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2780-bootstrapped-profitable-
proud-flightaware)

We have very interesting data visualization and UI problems and your work will
reach millions of users. We've also released a bunch of open source projects.
You get top-of-the-line Apple gear and our kitchen is always stocked with
snacks and beverages, including a free (!) beer kegerator. We’re a fun, high-
caliber team that trusts you and gives you the freedom to be brilliant.

We’ve been around for a while and are profitable, but we’re still growing like
mad. Compensation is very competitive.

Who you are:

• You have a trail of cool projects you’ve worked on, including some you’ve
written to scratch your own itch.

• You obsess over the design of everyday things, from door knobs to teapots or
light switches.

• You have a passion for software and desire to change the world.

• You have excellent implementation skills, including deep expertise in
Javascript (jQuery).

• You enjoy working on tricky UI problems with equally smart people.

You can apply on our website:
[https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/frontend_deve...](https://flightaware.com/about/careers/position/frontend_developer)
or shoot me an email: david.chouinard@flightaware.com

------
TwoSigma
Two Sigma Investments – New York, NY (Full Time Positions)

At our core, we're a technology company applying our talents to the domain of
finance. We've created a system that combines artificial intelligence and keen
human insight—a system that's constantly improving and advancing.

We are looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork. We teach and learn
from each other.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you.

Stacey.Winning@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

~~~
chittis
I had a bad experience with Two Sigma in 2007 - After spending half an hour on
the phone, and then a further two hours writing code for a couple of
programming problems, I never hear back from either the hiring manager or the
recruiter. It didn't hurt me so much that I wasn't selected, rather they
consider ~5 minutes of their time to compose a rejection email to be more
valuable than ~2 hours of my time.

~~~
jrmurad
I had a similar experience with them in 2009. I went through the same first
interview plus the problems plus another technical interview. The did,
however, call me back and invite me for an on-site interview. While awaiting
the details, I was informed by the HR rep that the on-site interview would not
take place because his boss nixed my application due to my GPA* being too low.
Why didn't they say so in the first place before wasting all that time?

* I had graduated 4 years earlier. Many companies don't care about GPA at that point.

------
mcholly
San Francisco, New York or anywhere if you are pro.

We've got lots of engineering work to do, with some cool technologies like
rails 3.2, html5, node.js and redis. We've got internal and external projects,
and flexibility for you to settle in at any part of the stack. We look forward
to the day when all the content on the web is interactive and we need help to
make that happen. Help us get the ad world off flash and into html5.

We do interactive ads and ads pay. Spongecell is spryly booming with a 3 year
growth of over 3,000% and a recent $10 million investment.

We've got a supportive and flexible development environment with a small but
great team of experienced entrepreneurs, tech startup leaders, Railsconf and
MySQL conference speakers, a competitive water skier, a restauranteur and a
Starcraft wizard. We know where to get good sushi and like bacon and beer.

The company offers a very competitive pay, equity and benefits package along
with flexible meatspace arrangements.

We need good additions to team. If you'd like to talk more send stuff here
<http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/spongecell/list> or email at
matthew.cholerton@spongecell.com.

------
adoherty
Downtown Chicago, IL – Full time Java Developer/Web Developer/DevOps
Engineers/QA

IMC Financial Markets is a proprietary trading firm. We're primarily a java
shop but we're also looking for web devs and sys admin types. We're open to
new technologies and open to change; your job will be to use whatever is
available to solve the task at hand the best way, and not to waste time
reinventing the wheel. Depending on what role you think you’d be best for, you
will be writing code that runs on boxes colocated in exchanges all around the
world, writing scripts that manage these boxes and tuning them for increased
performance, or working on ways to improve testing our code.

Perks include: Opportunities to travel - we have offices in Amsterdam, Zug,
Chicago, Sydney and Hong Kong

Commuter Benefits

Free Gym Membership

Annual Company Trip

A fun environment – Pool, foosball, ping pong

Massage Therapist on site everyday

Fully stocked kitchen, bar, breakfast, lunch all week, and a happy hour every
Friday

You can apply on our website: [http://www.imc-chicago.com/Financial-
markets/Offices/Chicago...](http://www.imc-chicago.com/Financial-
markets/Offices/Chicago/Vacancies/) or shoot me an email: heather.corallo@imc-
chicago.com

------
dmarble
Spurfly - Palo Alto, CA or Arlington, VA - Python/Coffeescript Developer -
LOCAL or REMOTE (full-time preferred)

    
    
        • Full-stack Developer, and
    
        • Front-end (UI/UX) Developer for desktop web and/or mobile web
    

Help us scale and meet demand for real-time location-aware planning. Our focus
is on groups and events ("spur of the moment, on the fly"). We think we have
something unique to offer the world and are launching a native iOS app in a
few weeks and expanding to web and mobile web next.

The founders are straight shooters who value clear communication and getting
stuff done. We're obssessed with creating a product that fills what we see as
a major hole in social networking software -- helping people more efficiently
connect in real-life with close networks so they can spend more of their time
building and enriching real relationships.

Technologies:

    
    
        • frontend: coffeescript, jQuery, backbone.js, socket.io, compass
    
        • backend: python, django, gevent, gunicorn, nginx, postgres
    

We need some knowledge/experience optimizing and scaling some or all of the
above technologies to handle growth, and building real-time single-page
architecture sites or mobile web.

Immediate front-end needs include design and development of our desktop web
and mobile web versions and giving thoughtful consideration to iPhone
workflows as we get feedback from users.

Full-stack devs are needed to help optimize and expand our API, re-assess our
real-time web architecture, add background processing for actions triggered by
the API calls, optimize queries, and support what's going to potentially be a
wild ride as we do launch events over the next few months.

gmail - davidmarble (main tech guy on the founding team)

------
MikeKaplan
Retroficiency -- Boston, MA (no REMOTE, H1B for right candidate)

Retroficiency is a venture backed start-up that's developed cloud-based
software to change the commercial energy efficiency game. We aim to put a
significant dent in building energy consumption (more than 40% of the U.S.
total), and our approach – driven by sophisticated energy analytics and rapid
building modeling – is uniquely positioned to enable current manual processes
and scale the evaluation of energy conservation measures like never before.

Want more proof we are the real deal? We just surpassed 100 million square
feet evaluated in our first year of availability. We are growing rapidly and
need great developer talent.

We are looking for great Front-end Software Engineers, Server-side Software
Engineers and Web Developers

Check out our openings at: <http://www.retroficiency.com/careers/>

------
gustaf
Voxer, San Francisco (SOMA), Full time

Voxer is a Walkie Talkie application for iOS and Android. We launched in 2011
and have since become the fastest growing mobile voice application in the
world. We're also the largest user of Node.JS in the world.

What we've built is already an important part of the daily lives of millions
of people. We're making voice communication faster, more efficient, and more
social. Our goal is ambitious - we're building the next generation
communication service at the intersection between phone calls and SMS.

We're a surprisingly small team doing this. Only about a dozen engineers who
previously worked at Danger, Android, Apple, Twitter and Heysan(YC07). We
helped build things like redis for node.js and are contributors to the node.js
community.

Ryah Dahl talks about Voxer:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Fc26auhSLqM#t=1150s)

We use a lot of:

★ Node.js

★ Riak

★ Redis

We try to stay out of the spotlight and focus on building something amazing.
The problems we're facing are at a scale only seen at companies like Twitter
and Facebook and we're looking for exceptional people who can help us tackle
them.

We're hiring for:

★ Node.js / Infrastructure Engineer

★ Analytics / Hadoop Engineer

★ Data Scientist

★ Android Engineer

★ Engineering Internship

★ Growth Engineer

★ iOS Engineer

★ iOS Product Manager

★ QA Client Automation Engineer

★ Engineering Recruiter / Talent Lead

<http://voxer.com/jobs>

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/10/popular-like-voxer/>

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/11/walkie-talkie-app-voxer-> goes-big-ivp-and-
intel-lead-30-million-round/

------
ScIMed
SciMed Solutions, Durham NC, Full-time www.scimedsolutions.com/employment-
opportunities

Send resume and cover letter to employment@scimedsolutions.com.

We are passionate about building software in the medical, scientific, and
academic communities. Our work has enabled our clients to make a difference in
vaccine discovery, cancer treatment, energy- efficient building construction,
and social change.

We are looking for someone equally passionate as well as self-motivated,
disciplined, driven, a decision-maker, and a team player. We want employees
who are not solely driven by personal success, but are invested in the team's
success.

Although this position is for a Ruby on Rails developer, Ruby experience is
not required. If you have a 4 year degree, are a talented coder, can work
quickly, and work across multiple technologies and projects, we'll train you
on Ruby.

Experience or understanding of Agile development, experience in coding
technologies such as PHP, Python, Perl, .NET, JSP, XML, JavaScript, or AJAX
are a plus. The best applicants will bring valuable skills beyond computer
science and software engineering.

We strive to find the best fit for every employee and value personal growth.
If you are interested in working in an environment of accuracy, teamwork,
openness, respect, and would like to limit your work week to 40 hours, apply
today. Send your resume and cover letter to employment@scimedsolutions.com.

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores)

Lead/senior/mid-level engineers, data scientists, BI, producers, artists,
designers, writers, and more:

<http://www.rumblegames.com/careers>

Rumble is a developer and publisher of connected games. We were founded in
2011 with a mission to create the most engaging and fulfilling online game
experiences on the planet. All of our games are free-to-play and available
across your favorite devices and social networks. We are unique in our focus
on the gamer audience and our exacting standards around quality gameplay. Our
passion is to create experiences that surprise and delight our players. By
combining the best of AAA game design with free-to-play accessibility, we
believe we will change the way gamers play together.

We have an all-star team of game industry veterans from Zynga, Activision,
BioWare, Blizzard, Playdom, Electronic Arts, Turbine, FooMojo and RockYou.
Check us out: <http://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team>

We are backed by Google Ventures and Khosla Ventures, and recently announced
our first title, a Flash 11-based 3D multiplayer action RPG -- check out the
trailer: <http://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad>

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
derwiki
San Francisco, fulltime systems/ops and engineering, Causes -
<http://www.causes.com/joinus>

At Causes, use your programming powers to help nonprofits effect change on the
world! Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 12-ish person engineering team, the usual
startup perks (catering, snacks, soda, etc), gym membership reimbursement,
etc. Ways we're trying to make ourselves better engineers:

\- deliberate practice with our tools. If you are a vim user, we have the
programmer who wrote Command-T on staff and he's a great person to learn from
- every changeset gets pushed to Gerrit where it waits to get a +1 from our
build suite (that runs in 3 minutes) and a +1 from a human reviewer

\- last month I said we were hoping to finish our Rails 3.0.11 upgrade soon.
I'm happy to announce that not only have we landed on 3.2.3, but we needed
some upstream patches to get our site working -- so we're on bleeding edge
Rails. We're the largest site I know of on Rails 3.2. Come get your SASS on!

\- everyone is encouraged to take one hour from their day to learn about
something they wouldn't otherwise

\- every story is scoped so that it can be completed in less than a day. We
don't branch, we just work on top of master. We've found that the closer we
stay to master, the less needless work we create for ourselves

Causes is a great place to better yourself and better the world. We're
particularly looking for a systems/ops/network engineer to help wrangle our
colo. Apply through the site or adam@causes.com if interested!

------
wdaher
Cambridge, MA (or REMOTE). Full-time.

Do you like low-level systems programming? Does the idea of hacking on an old-
school graphics demo that fits into a DOS MBR in your free time appeal to you?
Does "Dazed and confused, but trying to continue" mean anything to you? Have
you ever told a joke whose punch line was a git command? If you've answered
yes to any of the above, I think we'll be fast friends -- and we want to hear
from you.

We're looking for engineers who are excited to work on technology that most
people will tell you is impossible: updating an OS kernel while it is running.
Help us bring rebootless kernel updates to Linux, as well as new operating
system kernels and other parts of the software stack. You must have prior
experience with operating systems, including kernel programming, debugging,
porting, memory management, and/or virtualization. Experience with compilers
is also relevant.

About us: We're a small, tight-knit team of twelve men and women that enjoy
working on hard technology problems. We were recently acquired by Oracle, and
are eager to take advantage of its vast resources to get Ksplice into the
hands of sysadmins everywhere.

Feel free to direct questions to me at waseem.daher@oracle.com or to
jobs@ksplice.com. If you're interested, send us a resume and we'll be in
touch. Oracle is an equal opportunity employer.

~~~
mkopinsky
Now I'm curious what jokes have punch lines that are git commands...

~~~
wdaher
Not exactly a joke per se, but take a look at "Improving your social life with
git":
[https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/improving_your_social...](https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/improving_your_social_life_with1)
:)

~~~
mkopinsky
I'm sure there are jokes to be made about people having commitment issues or
being too pushy.

------
mecredis
New York City, Rails, Full time

I work at Kickstarter we are looking for more Rails engineers that want to
write mission critical code that enables thousands of people to realize their
creative dreams.

Features are developed by small groups of engineers, designers, and product
managers. Some of the projects we’re working on right now include: tools for
Kickstarter’s project creators, payment processing for millions of dollars in
pledges every week, and new ways to discover projects through social
recommendations and data analysis.

We deploy daily for features big and small, and encourage contribution to open
source projects. Everyone in product and design commits code, so expect to
work closely with people up and down the stack (right now we're 7 engineers
with another 5 or 6 committers). We develop in Rails and JavaScript/jQuery,
host on AWS, and manage code in git — but we’re not dogmatic about it.

You can checkout some of the projects we've open sourced on our github
organization page here: <https://github.com/kickstarter>

So if you’re interested in helping us build a platform that is changing how
culture gets made, get in touch -- jobs [at] kickstarter.com. We’d love to see
your favorite work, whether it’s a side project or your github profile.

------
TimothyFitz
New York, NY - Software Engineer - Fulltime

Canvas (USV Funded) is looking for engineers #3 and #4 to join a small close
team building the rich-media community platform of the future.

The job title says "Software Engineer" but really we're looking for "Software
Entrepreneur" or a "Startup Engineer". Yes, your day job will be writing code.
But that's the only similarity to a big company software job.

You'll be challenged to take big ideas and turn them into concrete testable
hypotheses. Shipping a great feature is important, but positively changing
user behavior is the ultimate success criteria. Built-to-spec takes a backseat
to moves-the-metrics.

More details and how to apply: <http://canv.as/jobs>

------
crb
London, UK — Stoneburn: <http://www.stoneburn.com/>

Stoneburn are a Google Apps, Google Enterprise Search and Amazon Web Services
consultancy. We're looking for junior administration & deployment staff - our
ultimate hires would be a year or two out of university, with a system
administrator/scripting background and a hacker mentality. Your primary work
to start will be building our support department for business Google Apps
customers, but you'd be expected to be competent enough to help out with any
Linux/Windows application we might engineer for our customers and host on AWS.
(We'll expect you to know enough about e-mail to tell me what an MX record is,
but full Google/Amazon training is provided.)

As hiring manager I'll be looking out for a cover letter that shows both
ambition and the great communication skills you would be expected to display
to customers.

Depending on your preference for direction, possible career path is into the
development or deployment teams.

Check the jobs page out at <http://www.stoneburn.com/about-stoneburn/jobs>.
Instructions on how to apply are on that page, but please put 'HN' in the
subject.

------
zephyrnh
San Francisco, CA H1B Welcome

Airbnb - <http://www.airbnb.com/>

We only have 27 engineers, and we need more!

I'm a backend engineer here, and we're hiring backend, frontend, mobile and
ops engineers. Check out our (pretty sweet) jobs page:
<http://www.airbnb.com/jobs>

I've been working at/founding startups for the last few years, and didn't
think I would end up somewhere as "big" as Airbnb, but I love it here. Despite
the large size of our customer service operations worldwide, the entire
product team (PMs + engineers + designers) is still ~40 people, there's still
a lot to do, and we need help doing it :)

------
nopassrecover
(OFF-TOPIC) - Why are so many jobs downvoted here? Are people downvoting other
listings to make their own listings higher ranked? Are there some
controversies surrounding the downvoted companies I'm unaware of? (if so
please post a link below the job asking for the poster to give feedback on the
issue)

~~~
philh
Currently there are no downvoted jobs, but there are several that have
apparently been killed by the dupe detector.

~~~
nopassrecover
Ah that makes a lot of sense. I believe a couple were actually downvoted
before (they weren't dead) but looks to be fixed.

------
rhc2104
San Francisco, CA, or REMOTE, full-time or intern

Samasource is a distributed work system similar to Mechanical Turk, but aimed
at eradicating global poverty by providing work to the people on the lowest
rungs of the economic ladder. See the TEDx talk our founder gave:
<http://vimeo.com/9305118>.

We're looking for a senior engineer (Ruby knowledge preferred but optional),
Operations Engineer, PM, and other positions. <http://samasource.org/careers/>

Feel free to email me at rhc2104(at)columbia(dot)edu if you have any
questions.

------
sshumaker
Los Angeles, CA - elarm.com - Full Time

At elarm, we're building the next-generation of home security. The clunky,
low-tech alarm systems available today haven't changed in twenty years. We're
creating a beautiful device you don't just need, but actually want to own:
wireless, android-powered, easy to use, and designed for smartphones and video
surveillance. And it's been built from the ground up as a consumer electronics
product - so you can buy it, open up the box and set it up yourself in just a
few minutes.

We spent the last year hard at work and just finished raising a large seed
round to help transform our prototype into a real shipping product. Come join
us and help us launch!

We're hiring for the following positions:

\- Rails / Web Developer

\- Mobile App Developer (iOS or Android)

\- Linux / Embedded Hardware Guru

We can offer competitive salary, meaningful equity, and a chance to work on
something that will become an intimate part of people's lives.

<http://elarm.com/>

<http://elarm.theresumator.com/> (jobs)

------
bmcfarland
SoHo, New York, New York --- FullTime Engineer

 __ _About us:

Spling is a fun, beautiful way to collect and express the sights and sounds of
the internet. Spling transforms the outdated, blue textual representation of a
link into interactive media. Users can then express themselves through their
links, creating an online digital media identity.

Spling is an early stage startup backed by numerous VCs and angels. We are in
a unique position where we can offer a competitive salary with generous,
meaningful equity.

_ __What we're looking for:

At Spling, we believe in beauty through self-expression and creative freedom
for our users and team members. We are focused on creating a tight knit
community where everyone loves the product they are building, as well as the
environment they are working in. We are looking for talented individuals to
join our family who have the unique ability to combine hustle with the desire
to make every pixel perfect.

more info: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/10916>

------
zg
London, UK - <http://www.trialreach.com>

_The Role:_ We're looking for for front and back-end developers, but ideally
you will be comfortable working on our whole stack (Linux/Python/Django
through to HTML/JS/CSS with jQuery) even if you're stronger on one end than
the other.

Compensation includes base salary + bonus + stock options

 _About TrialReach:_ We're an early stage VC-backed startup that helps
patients find and access new treatments before these are available to the
general public. We've signed up a bunch of major pharmaceutical companies as
customers and we're trying to solve one of the biggest problems in the
industry.

We've got a great riverside location and you'll get to work alongside some
very smart and experienced people on something that can transform the lives of
patients worldwide.

 _Bonus points if you:_

\- Speak any European languages

\- Are familiar with building systems to manage and display multilingual
content

\- Have experience with recommendation/search algorithms

 _Interested? Pop me an email:_ zeshan at trialreach.com

------
tg3
Chicago, IL (right now, may be moving to the Bay Area) / Remote / Full-time
and Intern

Wikify.me is a recently-funded (angel) company looking for our first big
engineering hires.

We are one engineer and one business guy building the 3rd person perspective
in social media using NodeJS, MongoDB, and jQuery. Wikify.me launched in a
beta release at our Alma Mater a month ago and have been iterating since to
get the product we want.

We're looking for Interns and Full-time developers to join the Wikify.me team.
Experience with Node/Mongo/jQuery is a bonus, but not required. Our only
requirement is that you're smart, passionate, and willing to work outside of a
job description.

We want you to help us build the company you would want to work for, and
change the world with an amazing product at the same time.

We offer competitive pay and significant equity, and expect that our first
hire(s) will be a critical part of building our company and our culture.

Send me an email (trey dot griffith at gmail) telling me about something cool
you've done, and attach your resume.

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

FULLTIME

Mixpanel (YCS09; <http://mixpanel.com>) is a web analytics startup based in
San Francisco. Our platform is the most powerful & flexible analytics service
available for mobile and the web.

Revenue is in the millions, growth is solid, and we're cash-flow positive.
It's a good position to be in.

We're hiring for a number of positions, but I'd like to highlight a few:

1\. Director of marketing - we're looking for our 1st pure marketing hire
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3896058>).

2\. Solutions Architect - hybrid support/sales/marketing/engineering role.
Really awesome for developers who want to do more client-facing stuff.

3\. Backend/ops engineer - we have a large amount of infrastructure (~200
servers) for a company our size & need someone to manage it. This role is all
about automation.

See <http://mixpanel.com/jobs/> to learn more, or you can message me directly
- tim@mixpanel.com

------
adammichaelc
Full-time front-end developer, San Francisco, CA or Provo, UT. Remote ok.

About Us:

Raised a $1.7 million seed-round from A-list investors (for details,
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/scan-gets-1-7m-from-
google-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/scan-gets-1-7m-from-google-
ventures-and-shervin-pishevar-to-make-qr-codes-actually-useful/) )

Scan, Inc. <http://scan.me>

Our mission is to connect the digital and physical world via QR codes, NFC,
etc.

Right now we're working on fixing the broken user-experience with QR codes,
and finding and executing on the use-cases where using a QR code is a net-win
for the user.

For more, see [http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/scan-gets-1-7m-from-
google-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/scan-gets-1-7m-from-google-
ventures-and-shervin-pishevar-to-make-qr-codes-actually-useful/)

About You:

* Lots of experience running a high-traffic site, handling everything on the front end (design, JavaScript & CSS, some scripting language such as PHP to talk to the back end)

* Loves getting hands dirty and jumping in to get lots of stuff done

* Methodical in doing things right the first time (unit testing, thinking of edge cases, etc)

* Loves to geek out learning UX, understands psychology and how to create blissful user experiences

5\. Passionate about focusing on the user and what they want/need

Pluses

1\. iOS and Android design experience 2\. Thinks QR codes are broken, and has
lots of ideas about how to fix them to bring users delight.

Email adam@scan.me to start a conversation. Point me to your work and tell me
a little about yourself.

Thanks! Adam

------
metartdev
MetArt / SexArt - Los Angeles, CA, Vancouver, BC or REMOTE

MetArt is one of the oldest and busiest paid adult websites anywhere. For over
12 years, MetArt has been the leader in high-quality softcore pornography. We
are often in the Alexa top 1,000, and are rapidly expanding our list of money-
making properties MetArt is based in Los Angeles but telecommuting is welcome.

\----

MetArt has an opening for a mid to senior level PHP developer and
telecommuting is welcome. We are a traditional paid adult site, not one that
gives away free content, and we deal with millions of visitors every day.

As a senior level developer, you'll be expected to take on the architecture,
design, and implemention of complete applications. We work with our own custom
content management system that is expanding to meet the needs of our growing
network of very profitable sites.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/19187/nsfw-adult-
site-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/19187/nsfw-adult-site-php-
developer-senior-level-metart)

------
JoshKastelein
Boston, MA - <http://www.crimsonhexagon.com>

Crimson Hexagon is one of few consumers of the full Twitter firehose, and
we're looking for software engineers to help scale our infrastructure and
support phenomenal growth.

With patented algorithms, we use machine learning to measure public opinion
about major brands, politics, etc. using the social web as our datasource. Our
clients include many household names. We've collected, indexed, and are
constantly mining an archive of over 120 billion web and social media
documents, adding another 1+ billion every three days.

I found my position here in a "Who is Hiring" thread[0], and the challenges,
culture, and people here have been fantastic. We're a lively crew and are well
funded. And we have plenty of perks and plenty of fun.

Drop me a line at josh@crimsonhexagon.com

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2832316>

~~~
tutufan
Software patents. _groan_

------
emidln
Highland Park, Illinois (near Chicago)

OpinionLab is hiring. We listen for, process, and analyze the feedback our
customers' clients provide. You might have seen our [+] around the web.

We're looking for someone with a very good working knowledge of Python who can
work autonomously. Ideal candidates would be comfortable digging into the
depths of SQLAlchemy or Twisted (via pdb and/or the source) if Google or IRC
don't produce quick results. Specific libraries or skillsets aren't required
(trust me, I'll be interviewing you), but you need to be able to learn
efficiently. You'll be working with a small dev team and asked to learn the
full stack. We're building the next generation of OpinionLab products,
starting with a new data processing architecture, so you'll have an
opportunity to shape the company.

Everyone likes lists of buzzwords, so we are some things we use: django,
tastypie, sentry, rabbitmq, salt, twisted, pypy, ruby, rails, gunicorn, nginx,
sqlalchemy, mysql, postgresql, mongodb, redis, autonomy idol, virtualenv,
supervisord, github, campfire, linux

Our work environment is very casual. You spec your own working environment
(some like OSX, some like Linux, a small minority even do daily work in
Windows) so that you are most comfortable (I'm a tmux+vim fanboy). You might
find a dog or five in the office on any given day. We provide great benefits
(see the linked official job spec[1] for details).

If you have any questions, I'm @emidln on twitter, emidln on skype. and
badams@opinionlab.com via email.

Send resumes (preferrably with a link to bitbucket, github, or something else
publicially visible) to careers@opinionlab.com

[0] - <http://www.opinionlab.com>

[1] - [http://www.opinionlab.com/company/careers/sr-software-
engine...](http://www.opinionlab.com/company/careers/sr-software-engineer-
python/)

------
mb22
Inflection - Redwood Shores, CA We're the little startup that could and you've
probably never heard of.

We just sold a small part of our business for $100M to ancestry.com -
<http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-04/D9UC8GKO0.htm>

We were named one of the hottest big data companies in the valley

We have managed to hire a killer leadership team including Peter Merholz -
[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/01/09/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/01/09/prweb9089270.DTL)

We really value design and engineering - check out our beautiful website:
<http://inflection.com/careers/>

We have a mixed stack that uses .net, python, erlang, solr, mongo, redis, and
other goodies.

We're starting to build two new exciting products and we'd love to talk to
you. shoot me an email mbaird@inflection.com

------
bwwhite
Mind Candy - London, UK

<http://www.mindcandy.com>

Based in Shoreditch, Mind Candy is a major player in London's rapidly
expanding Silicon Roundabout community. Our hero brand is Moshi Monsters, one
of the world’s fastest-growing online games for kids (60 million sign-ups and
counting), and we have several other projects in the pipeline.

Some technical roles we're currently hiring for:

    
    
      * IT Support Engineer
      * Mobile Developer
      * Payments Product Manager
      * QA Automation Engineer
      * Scrum Master/Agile Project Manager
      * Senior Mobile Developer
      * Software Engineers
      * Systems Administrator
      * UX/Interaction Designer
    

Our office in the Tea Building in Shoreditch is really great, and we have a
lot of company social events which are always a blast. See
<http://mindcandy.com/recruitment> for more details.

Cheers, Bryan

------
niravshah
Washington DC, New York City, Austin or remote.

Vox Media is a media/technology startup. We run a consumer technology news
site (<http://theverge.com/>), a video game news site (<http://polygon.com/>),
and a network of over 300 sports news sites & communities
(<http://sbnation.com/>). You can read about some of the interesting
challenges we run into on our product team blog:
<http://product.voxmedia.com/>

We're hiring Ruby developers and operations engineers, among other roles:
<http://jobs.voxmedia.com/>

Our investors include Accel Partners, Allen & Company, Comcast Interactive
Capital, and Khosla Ventures. We get around 35 million unique visitors every
month.

------
bfung
OPOWER <http://opower.com/> <http://opowerjobs.com/>

San Francisco, CA or Arlington, VA. Full Time

We leverage data and behavioral science to change people's energy consumption
habits. Help the environment through energy conservation and help people save
money.

Java, Rails, Hadoop, and smatterings of many other things - we have a culture
where taking initiative and having a good design will result in a system being
used by other people. Great perks and a chill yet super productive atmosphere.

I can speak about openings about software engineers (associate to lead), and
product managers (<http://jobvite.com/m?3n1Njfwe>). Others openings include
Office Manager, Sales, and other functions. Take a look and contact me (benson
[dot] fung [at] opower [dot] com) if you have questions.

------
BraintreeR
Chicago, IL - Braintree - FULL TIME Developers

Braintree helps businesses process credit card payments by providing a
merchant account, payment gateway, recurring billing and credit card storage.
We're unlike others in the industry; we think and do things differently.

Our team is talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we
work on challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our devs have 10% time to work on whatever they want.
Developers use and love our product. Although we mostly work with Ruby, we
also work with Python, Node.js, PHP, Java, .NET, Perl, and Objective-C

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
arseniosantos
Circa, San Francisco CA, Full time.

Circa is re-imagining the way we'll consume news. We're creating an experience
that we feel is missing in today's world of news and building the product
that, as users, we would want.

We want to create the best news experience by optimizing for truths,
encouraging diversity, and empowering the readers.

We're looking for engineers to help us build our internal processing, content
management, and mobile app products. If you have practical Python experience,
have deployed apps to AWS, and are interested in natural language processing,
we're looking for you.

We've just announced raising $750,000 as part of a seed financing round. Some
of our angel investors include Quotidian Ventures, Scott Belsky (Behance),
Soraya Darabi (Foodspotting/NYT), and David Karp (Tumblr).

More information on us and the position can be found here:
<http://jobsco.re/JAn0Om>

------
bkrett
Classified Ventures (Chicago, Santa Monica) (no REMOTE) - The parent company
of Cars.com, Apartments.com and HomeFinder.com

Classified Ventures was founded in 1997.

Our websites power the automotive, rental and real estate channels of 150+
online media partners nationwide.

Classified Ventures has over 111,000 customers across all product types
nationwide

The average visitor spends 10.4 minutes on a CV operated website.

CV’s employee base has grown by over 350% in the last six years!

Classified Ventures is owned by five leading media companies: A.H. Belo Corp.,
Gannett Co. Inc., Tribune Company, The McClatchy Company and The Washington
Post Company.

We are looking for people to fill a myriad of different roles, from Admin
Assistant to Sales to Engineers!

The list of postings can be found here:
[https://classifiedventures.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?...](https://classifiedventures.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?version=1&company_id=15937)

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting - Vienna, VA (Washington DC area)

Associate Consultant

About us:

* Founded in 2006, self-funded and always profitable

* Laid-back, collegial workplace

* Dedicated to making business applications suck a little less

About you:

* You have a passion for creating software to solve complex business problems

* You have strong communication skills, and are able to work hand-in-hand with business people to translate business requirements into cutting-edge web applications

Check out our current listing(s) at:

<http://www.c20g.com/site/join>

We'd love to get some HN folks on the team!

~~~
eternalban
If you don't mind please note the general area(s) of client domains. (Mainly
if gov & related or not.)

------
rdoherty
Mountain View, CA or remote SmugMug is hiring!

We're looking for QA, iOS developers, web developers (frontend and backend)
and designers.

We created Camera Awesome, a top iTunes Store app, and are the leading photo
website for pros who shoot everything from BMX to brides. We're proudly
profitable, free and clear of VC investors.

Our core technologies are PHP, MySQL, Memcache, Go, EC2, S3 and YUI. We're
also doing a lot of new work with iOS on Camera Awesome.

We have our own personal chef, awesome (private!) offices with at $500
decoration budget when you start, just about any hardware you desire and
yearly company trips (<http://cmac.smugmug.com/Photography/Jackson-
Hole/1/18570755_...>).

If you're interested send your resumes to jobs@smugmug.com

<http://www.smugmug.com/jobs/>

------
brianmwang
Fitocracy (<http://fitocracy.com>) - New York, NY (Full Time/Intern, no
remote, no H1B)

Web Developer (<http://fitocracy.com/jobs/>)

 _About Us_

Fitocracy is a fitness social network powered by game mechanics to make
exercise a more addictive, accessible experience for all. Hundreds of
thousands of people use our web and mobile apps to track their progress,
compete against their friends, and get real world results. We turn life into
the ultimate RPG where you are the hero that levels up, beats quests, and
finds the best version of yourself.

Our mission is to turn fitness into a more fun, addictive, and accessible
experience for everyone. We aim to provide the motivation, information, and
community necessary to "re-wire" people's brains so they make sustainable,
impactful changes in their lives.

We are a small, 5-person team based out of NYC that recently raised money from
a variety of VCs and angels, including 500 Startups and Eniac Ventures. The
founders, having gone through significant fitness transformations in their own
personal lives, originally started Fitocracy in late 2010 as a way to marry
their love of fitness with their years growing up playing classic role playing
games like Final Fantasy and Everquest.

 _Our Stack_

Django, Ubuntu Linux, MySQL, nginx, AWS, redis, git, Celery, and Javascript.
Expect to use/learn these all.

 _Who We're Looking For_

\- Experience with Python and Django \- You can traverse across the web
development stack and you're quick to pick up new technologies \- You are
obsessed with delivering a great user experience \- You work well with small,
tight-knit teams and communicate well

 _Bonus Points_

\- Sysadmin experience a huge plus \- Interest in health & fitness a huge plus

 _Contact_

Email me at brian@fitocracy.com

------
zds
Codecademy (<http://codecademy.com>) - New York, NY

Product Designer, Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Recruiting Engineer

Codecademy is the easiest way to learn to code. Since August 2011, more than 1
million people have started learning the basics of JavaScript, HTML, and CSS
with our interactive online tutorials. We're passionate about extending
education opportunities to everyone across the world. We've partnered with The
White House to teach kids to code and we're now building solutions for other
programming languages and other learning methods. We're a small team but we're
well funded (raised $2.5m from Y Combinator, Union Square Ventures, etc.) and
have been covered extensively in the press (CNN, NYT, WSJ, etc.)

Come join us - codecademy.com/jobs or jobs (at) codecademy (dot) com.

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Educreations is the easiest way for teachers to teach online. We're growing
fast, and have a crazy awesome iPad app that hit the #1 spot after 4 days in
the app store. We're unabashidly inspired by the Khan Academy but want to
enable all teachers to teach like Sal Khan. We were part of the first cohort
of Imagine K12 and are looking to grow the team rapidly.

We are looking to make our first hires. If you want to change the world and
are a strong Python hacker, have experience with Objective C or are an awesome
designer, we want to talk to you.

Email jobs@educreations.com

We are looking for:

    
    
        Lead Software Engineer (Python)
        Lead Mobile Engineer (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Lead UX/UI Designer

------
rsingel
Contextly - San Francisco - Local, Possibly Remote

Contextly is making online news better. We're currently in a closed beta of
our related links service, a beta that includes Wired.com and other top tech
blogs.

We're looking for a technical co-founder to build and architect (in the widest
possible conception of that term) a better future for online news. Pardon the
generalities, but we actually believe that stealth is underrated for startups.

If you are passionate about journalism and big data and want to build
something that actually makes a difference, drop us a line, we'd love to talk.

There's many decisions yet to be made about our future stack, so being
proficient at choosing the right tools in an honest manner is more important
than having X years experience in Python/Ruby/MongoDB, etc.

E-mail ryan@contextly.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
jroll
Mountain View - drchrono.com (YC W11) [full time and interns, H1B considered]

We're looking for more engineers and salespeople to help us revolutionize
healthcare through mobile and web interfaces. Our stack includes
Python/Django, iOS, and Android, but you don't need to be an expert, just
ready and willing to learn fast! Our product supports thousands of doctors who
depend on our systems daily to provide quality care to their patients, iPad in
hand. The usual startup benefits included: competitive salary, healthcare,
whatever hardware you need to be most productive.

Learn more at <https://drchrono.com/jobs/>

Apply via email: jobs@drchrono.com and/or take our hacker test at
<http://bit.ly/qbKAut>

------
jakemcgraw
New York, NY - Software Engineer (Various) - Remote possible

Refinery29 (Seed $500K, Series A $4.5M, high daily revenue) is looking for a
few good engineers to join our rapidly growing technology team. Our company
has gone from 8 employees a year ago to just over 75 today, and we're
continuing to grow.

Our technology team is unique in that tech and product are the same team,
developers often drive product design. Our number one priority in technology
is hiring smart, driven men and women, giving them the tools to succeed and
getting the hell out of the way.

If you're sick of building products you don't believe will succeed or having
your job dictated to you, come join us!

<http://the-rig.refinery29.com/jobs>

Ping me on Twitter @jakemcgraw if you have any questions.

------
jsatok
Toronto, Canada - AppHero (<http://apphero.com>)

AppHero is looking for engineers to join our team.

About you:

\- Passionate about building disruptive products that solve big problems

\- Excited by the opportunity to learn new things and question norms

\- Self starter who enjoys thinking outside the box

\- Entrepreneurial spirit and are interesting in taking an active role in
growing AppHero

\- Experience using Java to build applications

\- Interested in working on the backend for web and mobile apps

About us:

\- VC funded by top investors from Toronto and New York

\- Building a product to help people discover the best apps by providing
personalized recommendations

\- Small team with diverse experience

\- Work from a bright, modern, open concept office at Yonge and Eglinton in
Toronto

Feel free to reach out if you're interested: jordan (at) apphero (dot) com

More info: <http://apphero.com/careers>

~~~
canadiancreed
If you're looking for an exciting opportunity and know Java, give Jordan a
call. Was speaking with him about this very same job and he's got some great
ideas and is a pleasure to speak with.

------
sahillavingia
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - <http://gumroad.com>

We are building a simple, beautiful, and useful product that enables new forms
of commerce for millions of people around the world.

We are a tiny team, and offer each employee meaningful equity in a product and
vision they believe in.

If you are interested, please check out: <https://gumroad.com/about/jobs>

------
defrex
Toronto, Canada (King St. W.) - Django Developer - <http://shopcastr.com>

Shopcastr is a social marketplace for independent retailers and local
shoppers. We’re backed by Mantella Venture Partners and are seeing great early
traction. We have a solid team so far and need someone to help make up the
foundation of the company as we grow.

We’re looking for a developer with some Python and Django chops who isn’t
afraid to pick up new skills when needed (we use CoffeeScript and SASS, for
example). We’re looking for someone self-taught, though we won’t hold it
against you if you’ve also been to school.

Email us at jobs@shopcastr.com with whatever you think we need to see before
following up with you.

------
axiom
Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:
designer, sysadmin/infrastructure developer, general web developer. We also
hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well (paid of course.)

We're a profitable education startup that helps make class more engaging.
We've got some really cool problems to work on and your work would be
impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophatmonocle dot com.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle - San Francisco and REMOTE We're looking for:

* Developers (REMOTE)

* Data scientists

* Business Development

Kaggle is a platform for data science competitions, that is changing the way
data science is done. We've already solved problems for NASA, Wikipedia, Ford
and Allstate (see some of the problems we've solved here:
<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3296837.htm>).

We're currently a team of 14, and we're looking for the outstanding
developers, data scientists and business folk who will form the core team.

More information at <http://www.kaggle.com/careers>

------
jack7890
New York, NY -- Web Engineer -- Fulltime -- SeatGeek

SeatGeek is the web's largest search engine for live event tickets. Think
"Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Our dev team is currently seven people. We're looking to add one or two more.
We're specialization-agnostic. Most of our current guys are pretty full stack,
so wherever in the web stack you like to spend your time, we can find a place
for you.

We're using lots of Python these days. A bit of Ruby and PHP too. And always
plenty of JS, supported by backbone. Mongo and MySQL for data.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
cetani
Cetani - Carmel, IN (near Indianapolis)

www.cetani.com/jobs

looking for: Ruby on Rails or C#

Cetani provides indoor location tracking software for different industries,
but mostly in healthcare. We use third-party hardware for Real-Time Location
Systems (RTLS) and have a software platform to manage and use RTLS
information.

We're looking for C# (backend/driver) and Ruby on Rails developers. We're a
small but growing company, and are established in the location tracking
market.

We were founded in 2003 by two developers, so we care about development and
technology. For more information, look online at: www.cetani.com/jobs, or
contact me via email (address in profile).

------
esigler
San Francisco, CA - Minted

Frontend & backend developers needed!

Minted is a social commerce site, crowd-sourcing graphic designs and art from
around the world. Behind the scenes, we're running Python and PHP, on MySQL
running in EC2 and Rackspace environments.

We provide competitive compensation, generous benefits, and a brightly lit
office environment that's 5 minutes walking distance from the Ferry Building
in downtown San Francisco. We're backed by Benchmark Capital & IDG Ventures,
among others.

See <http://www.minted.com/jobs> for more, or send me an email at
eric@minted.com

------
andrewvc
Santa Monica, CA

Pose.com is a fast growing social network for style and fashion. We're looking
for talented Ruby / Rails, Backbone.js, iOS, and Android developers.

Our team is fun and small. We're 6 talented hackers and are looking to add a
couple more. We're well funded, and emphasize keeping a good work-life balance
(read: no crunches, regular hours).

Additionally, we're looking to add a front-end developer. We're heavy users of
backbone.js and CSS 3, so if these technologies pique your interest, let us
know.

We're scaling fast, and if you'd like to join us for the ride, send your CV
and github acct. (if you have one) to andrew@pose.com

------
dawson
How are you? - <http://www.howareyou.com>

I'm looking for full-time/contract 6 month + iOS Objective-C developers
(iPad), can work remote from anywhere. Would also love to find a full-time
UX/UI designer, will put something up on dribbble this afternoon, contact
details in profile.

------
volkadav
OmniTI (omniti.com) - offices in Manhattan and Columbia, MD (remote ok for the
right candidates)

We're a consultancy focusing on high scale web app design, ops support and the
like, focusing on open source tools. We're growing and are hiring for a wide
range of roles right now to try to keep up with client demand: front and back
end dev roles, DBAs, PMs, and systems people. Full role descriptions are here:
<http://omniti.com/is/hiring>

careers@ if you want to submit a resume or you can reach me directly if you
have questions at mjackson@

------
jgilliam
Los Angeles, CA

NationBuilder is hiring developers and organizers. We build tools for leaders,
mostly focused on politics right now. We're backed by Andreessen Horowitz,
Sean Parker, and many others.

Developer jobs: <http://dev.nationbuilder.com/jobs> Organizer jobs:
<http://nationbuilder.com/organizer>

Our stack is Ruby/Rails/Postgres/Redis/Mongo, details here:
<http://dev.nationbuilder.com/about>

------
bendilts
Salt Lake City, UT. - <http://www.lucidchart.com>

LucidChart is an HTML5 diagramming application that proves web apps don't need
to be pale imitations of their full-featured desktop counterparts. Real-time
collaboration and full versioning history aren't our only advantages; users
tell us they like LucidChart because it's faster, easier, and smoother than
Visio and Omnigraffle.

We need great engineers who want to work in a Silicon Valley startup, but
would rather live 15 minutes from the ski resorts in Utah. We have one of the
largest Javascript codebases on the Internet supporting LucidChart's client,
and are using Scala, PHP, node.js, MongoDB, and MySQL to power our servers.
Experience in one or more of these areas is helpful, but we're most interested
in people with inhuman problem solving skills.

We currently have 14 full-time employees, including 8 engineers. That ratio
reflects the focus of our organization -- we are a software company, and we
live or die on the strength of our engineering team. We think we have the
strongest engineering team in Utah, and want to add at least 3-5 people this
year.

All hires are made by unanimous decision of the current team. If you join us,
you can know that everyone here wants you here.

Send resumes, github profiles, or whatever else might be relevant to jobs at
lucidchart dot com.

------
aturnbull
Three Ring (New York, NY)

We're an early stage education technology startup looking to grow our team of
developers. We provide a simple, easy way for teachers to create digital
portfolios of student work using their smartphone.

Our current backend is Rails/Postgres on Heroku and our frontend is built
using HAML/SASS/JS. We use HTML5 + JS + Phonegap (Cordova) for our iOS and
Android apps.

We're looking for:

Rails Developers - you're a knowledgable, fast learner excited to build a
meaningful product. We push code daily and develop priorities based on teacher
feedback. There's still a lot to do, and you'll have the opportunity to build
out and take charge of significant features.

Front-end Developers - you're familiar working in a Rails environment and love
getting things perfect. You want to build out a product for teachers that's
not just well made, but a joy to use. You like standards and graceful
degradation for our friends with IE (but not 6!)

Javascript Developers - we're starting on a robust, backbone.js based frontend
for the website and have built our app out almost entirely in Javascript. Love
making quality web apps? Shoot us an email.

Interested in education? Email me: alec [at] threering.com

<http://www.threering.com/careers> <http://mashable.com/2012/04/24/three-
ring/>

------
cperea
Austin, TX with RGM Advisors, LLC Full Time Job Opportunity H1B Sponsorship is
a possibility Position: Quantitative Researcher Industry:
Financial/Proprietary Trading

RGM Advisors, LLC is a proprietary trading firm headquartered in Austin, Texas
that applies scientific methods and computing power to trading in multiple
asset classes around the world.

Responsibilities: We are currently seeking Quantitative Researchers at various
levels who are capable of working within our proprietary computational
research and modeling environment to develop automated trading strategies
using machine learning, statistical analysis and other quantitative
techniques. Successful candidates have the opportunity to solve complex and
intellectually challenging problems including research and development into
improved modeling techniques; design of improved tools and processes for
conducting research and building trading models; and development and
implementation of quantitative trading models for financial instruments traded
in various markets.

Qualifications: Excellent analytical skills Academic background in
engineering, computer science, physics, math, statistics or another
quantitative discipline Familiarity with machine learning algorithms,
statistical analysis and/or quantitative analytical techniques Familiarity
with UNIX and C++

To apply for this position and to see a full list of open positions at RGM
Advisors, please visit our career portal: [https://jobs-
rgmadvisors.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&sear...](https://jobs-
rgmadvisors.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=&searchCategory=)

------
dabent
Los Angeles Area (Santa Monica, CA)

TrueCar is changing the way people buy and sell cars. We are well funded,
earning revenue and growing. Most of our coding is in Python, Java and
Javascript.

We have several openings right now. I'll change things up from previous posts
and keep them brief. If it sounds like it might be a fit, shoot me an email
(address is in my profile)

* Senior Designer and Designer (Photoshop/UX)

* Java Architect (hands-on experienced Java geniuses)

* Senior Linux System Engineer (If you are one, you know it)

* Senior SQL Database Automation Engineer (Microsoft SQL Server)

* Statistician (strong SAS programming skills including PROC SQL are needed)

* Data Warehouse Developer (ETL/Data Modeling on MS SQL Server 2005/2008)

* Data Analyst (SAS/SQL - Looking for an MS in Statistics, Econometrics, Operations Research, Data Mining, or Math)

* BI SQL Analyst (OK, so I had to look up that one: Work with internal stakeholders to understand business objectives and identify useful data sources and analyses in order to reliably and accurately answers to important questions. Provide ad hoc analyses and reports for internal customers, especially C-level and PR requests. 3-5 years of workplace analytics experience.)

I started here at TrueCar in the fall developing code primarily in Python and
absolutely love it. Come join me by the beach:
<http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>

------
bhonohan
New York, NY - 3 Developers, IT, Project Mgr - FULLTIME

charity: water is a 5 year old non-profit organization bringing clean, safe
drinking water to people in developing countries. 100% of all public donations
directly fund water projects.

We raise 70% of our donations online, and tie every dollar donated to
mycharitywater.org to the project it funds. Example:
[http://mycharitywater.org/p/myprojectsview?project_id=ET.GOH...](http://mycharitywater.org/p/myprojectsview?project_id=ET.GOH.Q4.09.048.132)

// Front-end Dev \- Looking for someone skilled in
HTML5/CSS3/jQuery/Responsive design, to work on our websites, Email Campaigns,
data visualizations and admin consoles.

// 2 Software Engineers \- Our platforms are built on a mix of PHP, Python,
Java; Systems integration is key here. Data analysis and visualization skills
are welcomed.

// IT SysAdmin \- Mix of Helpdesk, Server Admin, internal IT Systems
management; Knowledge of AWS/nginx and monitoring services.

// Software Project Manager \- Manage resources, schedules; Should be familiar
with Agile methodology; code sprints/scrums

Full Descriptions: <http://www.charitywater.org/about/jobs.php>

To Apply: <http://www.charitywater.org/forms/hr/job_application/>

~~~
knite
Some of the positions on your jobs page sound very interesting, but your
application page is a major turn-off, with too many form fields and requesting
personal information like a home address and complete salary history.

------
midas
Priceonomics (YC W12) - San Francisco

Front-End Engineer - Full Time

Priceonomics is the price guide for everything. We're a team of three who are
passionate about reinventing how people search, discover, and purchase
products.

We're based in the heart of San Francisco, on the edge of SoMa/Mission. We
have great investors like Y Combinator, Andreessen Horowitz, Ron Conway (SV
Angel), Crunch Fund and many more.

Details (and a fun puzzle!) here: <http://priceonomics.com/jobs/>

------
bartonfink
Mapquest Vibe - <http://mqvibe.mapquest.com>

Denver, CO - Fulltime.

Mapquest is hiring engineers to work on a new product, Mapquest Vibe. Vibe was
just released at SxSW and we have a lot of work to do before we can strip the
"beta" label off. If Mapquest answers the question "How do I get from A to B",
Vibe answers the question "Where do I want to go?" Using Vibe, you can see at
a glance where the best businesses are in any neighborhood - our goal is that
it will help users feel like a "local" wherever they wind up.

You'll have a lot of autonomy in terms of how you implement features as well
as input into the product direction itself. Projects I've implemented are a
semantic tagging system to help categorize businesses, a dynamic geographic
buffer to allow for fuzzy location searching, and I'm currently implementing a
new API intended for public consumption. It's a very empowering culture and a
great place to work.

We're hiring across the board. Front-end folks use backbone.js, jQuery and a
few mapping-specific toolkits to do various things. Back-end folks use a
mixture of Java (running on Play!) and Groovy talking to a Postgres DB. Right
now we're doing mobile development for the iPhone, with an Android app on the
horizon. Experience matters less than ability - we'd be just as happy
interviewing a grad right out of school as we would be interviewing a grizzled
vet with 40 years experience. Skills I would particularly like to see added to
the team are knowledge of Hadoop and Lucene, but that's my own personal wish-
list.

If you're interested, shoot me an e-mail (it's in my profile).

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (INTERN, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

We build fun games for brains in San Francisco. We're a small & talented team.
We hate boring. Our investors are awesome. If you are nice and want to help us
make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

* Backend engineer: So much data, so little time! If you can manage the chaos and make them thar machines answer questions like "What do they like about our stuff?" and "What don't they like?" and "Is they learnin' themselves good?", we want to hear from you!

* Frontend engineer: Our users want to see how they're doing. They want interactivity that goes beyond their mobile devices. You've got the magic touch to make that happen. Let's talk!

* Mobile engineer: You build pocket-sized awesomeness on iOS and/or Android. We make games that teach people stuff. The perfect combination! Even if you're not a game dev, there's plenty of app-y stuff to do!

* UI designer: Engineers make things go vroom, but without a stunning design it's pointless. If you live to make jaw-dropping UI experiences (web and/or mobile), this is the place to be!

Email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

More details: <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers/>

------
tpimental
Care.com - <http://www.care.com/>

Waltham, MA

Founded in 2006, Care.com is the largest and fastest growing service of its
kind in the United States and has been used by hundreds of thousands of
American families to find and connect with caregivers. In 2012, Care.com began
to expand its service internationally.

Several open positions including:

\- Product Manager

\- Software Engineer

\- Web UI Engineer

More info here: <http://www.care.com/careers-p1089.html>

------
afletcher
Mediatonic - <http://mediatonic.co.uk>

London, UK - Fulltime

Mediatonic is an award winning independent games developer based in Soho,
London. We work across a range of different digital platforms (HTML5, Flash,
iPhone, console) building connected experiences for clients such as Disney,
Cartoon Network, SEGA, Sony, Nintendo, EA, Pixar and Warner Brothers.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      * Artist (2D)
      * Associate Producer
      * Game Designer
      * Games Analyst
      * Games Writer / Creative Producer
      * HTML5  Developer
      * Junior Administrator
      * PHP Developer
      * QA Engineer (Embedded)
      * SmartPhone Developer
      * UI Designer
    

About us:

Mediatonic is focused on becoming one of the best digital game developers in
the world. We hire experts in every field related to games and like to take on
the biggest technical challenges and projects we can get our hands on.

Our working environment and culture is hugely important to us at Mediatonic.
Our office is based in Soho London, we have a relaxed, open working
environment and run a number of social events and activities during and
outside of work time.

See <http://mediatonic.co.uk/> for more details.

------
snowmaker
San Francisco, CA - Scribd - Looking for creative engineers with various
backgrounds

Scribd is one of the early YCombinator companies, and we've been growing
steadily. We're now a top 100 site and one of the top 3 rails sites on the web
by traffic. But we still have a very small, tight-knit team where each person
plays a critical role.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found four other YCombinator companies, more
than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of
people that we like to hire.

Technology-wise, we mostly work with Rails, Javascript, and iOS. We also have
a lot of challenges related to machine learning, text mining, and scaling
large web infrastructure. We're looking for generalists with an interest in
one or more of those areas. See <http://www.scribd.com/jobs> for lots more
detail on the stuff we've built, a lot of which we've open sourced.

We're in downtown SF but we've hired a team of the best people we could find
from around the world. Relocation and H1B / J1 visas are no problem.

We've gotten some tremendously talented people from these "Who's hiring posts"
before. If you're interested, please get in touch with me directly - jared at
scribd.com.

------
Sighduck
GGeez - New York, NY - Technical Co-Founder

Hi there! GGeez.com is building an awesome project for the video game
community based on challenges. I am seeking a knowledgable person who will be
able to work with me and create something that people will absolutely love to
use. You must LOVE video games and have a passion for creating a community.

Please check out <http://www.ggeez.com/hiring.html> for more info

------
jnelson
PhotoShelter - New York, NY (Full-time)

PhotoShelter provides tools to help photographers display, market, sell, and
distribute their photos. We're a small company with a laid-back atmosphere (we
love dogs and barbecue) located right on Union Square, in the heart of the
city.

We are looking for both back-end and front-end engineers to help grow our
product. We value folks who are passionate about and take pride in their
craft, more than buzzword compliance. Our stack includes css, html5,
javascript (with a homegrown MVC framework) on the front-end, and PHP, some C,
PostgreSQL, Sphinx and Memcached on the back-end. While specific experience
with any of those is a plus, we want engineers who write quality code and
design clean solutions.

Our diverse staff includes veteran engineers from HotJobs and Yahoo, one of
Computerworld's 40 Under 40 tech innovators, and even a well-known concert
photographer. We offer competitive salaries, stock options, bonuses, great
benefits, and try to grab dinner together (on the company!) every few weeks.
If you're interested, shoot an e-mail to devjobs@photoshelter.com. Thanks!

<http://www.photoshelter.com/about/index/jobs>

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat is hiring in NYC (Meatpacking District). H1B possible.

We're a real-time analytics platform focused on providing data to the people
on the front line (people who can take immediate action), rather than the
analysts in the back office. Our stack is Python (django/tornado), C, MongoDB,
and Google Closure for our JavaScript needs. Hiring engineers and designers of
all sorts. :)

<http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

------
pdavison
Highlight - San Francisco / Full-time / Engineering + Design / H1B

Highlight (<http://highlig.ht>) is looking for extraordinary engineers and
designers to join our core team.

Our product is a mobile app that helps you see more information about the
people around you. It is just now becoming possible thanks to recent advances
in mobile technology and the product is incredibly rewarding to work on. Our
days are full of interesting challenges around UI/UX, engineering, and machine
learning. Our goal is to give you a sixth sense about the world around you,
showing you things that you’ve never been able to see before. It’s difficult
and ambitious, which is what makes it fun.

We launched in January and the response has been very exciting. We recently
closed a round of funding from Benchmark Capital, SV Angel, Crunchfund, and a
great group of angel investors.

We want to make Highlight an amazing place to work, with a creative, open
culture that deeply values both engineering and design. If you are excited
about what we are doing we would love to hear from you.

You can reach us at jobs@highlig.ht.

For more details, please see <http://highlig.ht/jobs.html>.

------
davidblondeau
Burligame, CA - Collaborative Drug Discovery (CDD)
(<https://www.collaborativedrug.com>)

CDD is growing and financially stable. Our software helps scientists manage,
analyze and collaborate around their drug discovery data (chemistry and
biology). We are are in a great position to support the evolution towards more
collaboration, specialization and distribution in a market that has been
historically closed and secretive. The model has been successful with academic
labs, small biotech startups and very large collaborations (like the Gates
foundation TB initiative or MM4TB in Europe). We are now gaining some traction
with government agencies and the big pharmaceuticals.

I am hiring a full-stack software developer
(<https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/employment#h-1>). As one of three
developers, you need to be comfortable working or interested in building
expertise at every level of the stack. Experience or interest in system
administration and operations is nice to have though not required. We have
many projects involving web development, data visualization, data processing,
scaling, security, privacy and other software challenges to make our
scientific application collaborative, engaging and rewarding.

It is perfectly OK if you do not have experience with any of the languages or
technologies we currently use (Rails/Ruby/JS/MySQL/Solr...) as long as you can
learn those quickly. CDD is a great place if you want to have a lot of impact
and like to take on projects and responsibilities.

If you are interested, contact work@collaborativedrug.com, you will get an
answer from one of the developers.

------
yesimahuman
INTERN (Madison, WI or remote) - <http://codiqa.com>

We are building the best development tools for HTML5 mobile apps. 30k users
since launch in late Feb, paying customers, active in jQuery Mobile community.
We have a complex drag-and-drop tool built with Javascript and backbone.js.
Backend built on Python+Django.

Interested? Send an email with a link to something you've made to
max@codiqa.com

------
jaredrhine
Xtranormal, <http://www.xtranormal.com/jobs/>

San Francisco near Montgomery BART

Xtranormal lets anyone create and share animated and 3D movies using using
web, mobile, and desktop apps. We’re growing and have great engineering
positions available:

* Senior front-end: 4+ years experience, JavaScript apps, HTML5/CSS3/jQuery/LESS/MVC

* Operations: 5+ years, Linux, devops, open source, EC2+colo, on-call

* Mobile: 2+ years, iOS, HTML5/PhoneGap, JavaScript

* Full-stack: 3+ years, Python/Django, REST, SQL, HTML/JavaScript

* Front-end: 2+ years, HTML/CSS/JavaScript

* QA: 2+ years, web or mobile testing

You’ve definitely seen videos made using our technology. Here’s a Python rap
video a customer made last year which speaks to the Hacker News crowd (some
impolite language is included):

<http://youtu.be/FJ7QsEytQq4>

Come help us build new ways for people to build awesome animated videos!

Competitive compensation and benefits. To apply for any of these positions or
for more information, please email jobs@xtranormal.com and you'll get straight
to the hiring manager. Postings are available at
<http://www.xtranormal.com/jobs/>

------
coolaj86
SpotterRF - Orem, UT (near Salt Lake City) - Intern, Full-time

Our core product and primary focus is the world's first Compact Tracking Radar
(not the large spinning blip-blip kind), affectionately known as "The
Spotter". It's the size of a small lunch box and tracks in real-time, which we
primary sell in military / gov't markets.

The success of and need for our product has put us in the unique but
challenging position to bring government and military customers into the 21st
century of technology, design, and usability (and that _is_ a challenge). For
example, we use an HTML5 interface for our tracking system and it only works
in real browsers (not MSIE).

If you love technology, want to work in a friendly environment, and have a
budding (or deep) interest in a mix of the areas below, or you just have a
good feeling about it, please get in touch with me (ajoneal at spotterrf .
com).

We're looking for skill but, more importantly, potential.

Embedded Developer * Linux, Arduino * Raspberry Pi * C * Soldering

Web Designer * Adobe Suite * CSS3 * HTML5

Application Developer * Application language (i.e. NodeJS, Ruby, Python) *
Systems language (i.e Golang, D, C) * Problem solving skills

Algorithm Developer * Radar, Sonar, etc * Game Design * Artificial
Intelligence * Machine learning * R, MatLab

Here are some projects that have sprung out of github.com/SpotterRF (both on
and off the clock):

* Foobar3000 - The worlds most advanced (and convenient) echo server * Dropshare - Simple file-sharing that gets past (government) e-mail filters * Mildoc - Pretty documentation for the rest of us * Tolmey - GPS Geotranslation in JavaScript * Appr - Application Distribution (think App Store)

------
SeoxyS
Chartboost - <http://chartboost.com>

San Francisco. Relocation. 14 people company.

We're a young but growing advertising and cross-promotion network for mobile
games. We help game developers utilize their user base to promote new titles,
and make money. We're funded and profitable.

We're hiring across the entire spectrum of developers and designers. We're
looking for smart and motivated people who know how to get shit done, but are
also always interested in learning new things.

Stack: Objective-C / PHP / Mongo / Redis / Ruby / JS / Clojure / Storm / a
little of everything else.

(Generalist) Software Engineer -- <http://jobsco.re/ITMWVM>

Front End Engineer -- <http://jobsco.re/HOJdo5>

Senior Backend Engineer -- <http://jobsco.re/HOJF5v>

Interaction Designe / Product Manager -- <http://jobsco.re/ITM7MQ>

UI Designer -- <http://jobsco.re/HOJlnj>

Dev Ops -- no link yet

Summer Intern -- <http://jobsco.re/HOJTJY>

------
puppetrecruiter
Puppet Labs (<http://www.puppetlabs.com/jobs>) - Portland, OR

We have grown from 20 to over 80 employees in just over a year and continue to
add positions, including:

Operations Engineer, Support Engineer (Portland) Professional Services
Engineer (Portland or NYC) Sr Sales Engineer (anywhere in US)

For these roles, we are looking for awesome people with strong *nix sysadmin
background to join our growing Operations, Support, and Professional Services
teams under our Technical Operations umbrella.

Puppet Labs creates IT automation software which enables system administrators
to deliver the operational agility and efficiency of cloud computing at
enterprise-class service levels, scaling from handfuls of nodes on-premise to
tens of thousands in the cloud. Puppet powers thousands of companies,
including Twitter, Yelp, eBay, Zynga, JP Morgan Chase, Bank of America,
Google, Disney, Citrix, Oracle, and Viacom.

Interested? Check out the postings online at www.puppetlabs.com/jobs or
connect with me on LinkedIn at www.linkedin.com/in/aimeefahey.

Thanks! Aimee Fahey Talent Acquisition Manager @puppetrecruiter

------
typpo
Mountain View, CA - fulltime or intern

Room 77 - <https://www.room77.com>

We're changing travel search by giving people full transparency in their
search for a perfect hotel stay. Using the staggering amount of data we've
collected and analyzed, we'll actually find and request the best hotel room
for you. Some projects you'll work on:

\- computer-generating views from any room in the world

\- building the first deep-text hotel search engine (eg. search "eiffel tower
views" in Paris or "jetted bathtub" in New York)

\- super-fast search across all major providers (we show Expedia results
faster than Expedia)

\- finding better ways to extract and expose data like hotel freebies and fees

...and many other things that contribute to a fast, easy travel planning
experience.

If you're interested in information retrieval, machine learning, NLP, or
computer visualization, you'll have a great time solving brand new problems
and creating a genuinely improved and useful hotel search. Check out our jobs
page: <https://www.room77.com/jobs.html?s=HN>

------
kristjan
San Francisco, CA - <http://singly.com/jobs>: Security, Infrastructure and QA
engineers, Full time, Remote OK

Singly is hiring all sorts of engineers (and more) to build a cross-platform,
cross-service API that provides merged, normalized and deduplicated data on
which apps can be built. We're well on the way to an early-June launch and
have had a fantastic response to early signups. A recent $7MM in funding [1]
is letting us expand the team and ramp up developer outreach. If you're not
quite after a job, we'll still happily pay you at our $10k hackathon [2].

Apply through <https://singly.com/jobs> or kristjan@singly.com, or just come
hang with us in #lockerproject on Freenode.

[1] [http://allthingsd.com/20120423/personal-data-connector-
singl...](http://allthingsd.com/20120423/personal-data-connector-singly-
raises-7m/) [2] <http://hacksingly.eventbrite.com/>

------
arupchak
Los Gatos, CA - Netflix

My team at Netflix is looking for Site Reliability Engineers to come in and
help solve our availability and reliability challenges. We have one of the
largest AWS footprints out there and are constantly finding out about the
limits of AWS technologies.

We have a unique problem that we want to figure out how to enable all of our
engineering teams to deploy faster and more often, while still increasing the
overall availability of the Netflix streaming service. We do this by building
tools/services for engineering teams and by helping teams figure out ways to
make their software more reliable.

Official Job Description:
<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobsListing.html?id=oHxbWfw5>

To get a sense of what engineering teams at Netflix work on:
<http://techblog.netflix.com/> <https://github.com/netflix>

If interested, please feel free to email me directly (email in profile)

------
ehinter
Mountain View, CA. Full time.

<http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/>

Pattern Insight is a booming startup making code and log analysis tools for a
customer base that includes many titans of the tech industry. The data mining
and static analysis technologies present in our product have strong research
roots, as we grew out of PhD research done at the University of Illinois at
Urbana-Champaign. Relatedly, our core engineering team has a strong academic
background and as a whole has published over 100+ articles in peer reviewed
journals and conferences.

We are looking to expand our engineering team in sunny California. As stated
above, we are also looking for a handful of interns. For more specific
requirements, please see our career page:
<http://patterninsight.com/company/careers/>

Come join us, we are still tiny and looking for people ready and willing to
make decisions that shape our future.

------
syncopated
Los Angeles, CA / Drupal Developers / Full Time - No remote

Stauffer New Media Development

<http://stauffer.com/about/careers>

It takes great people to achieve such accomplishments – and Stauffer New Media
is looking for talented individuals to complete our team. We are a group of
smart, accomplished development engineers who do more than simply code for our
clients. Rather, we use our past experience and passion for innovation to
create unique, cutting edge solutions for our business clients. Joining our
team will provide you the opportunity to work closely with all members,
including the most senior staff. You will learn directly from your peers,
while experimenting hands-on with the newest open source technology. You will
work directly with our clients, developing and shaping projects from start to
finish. You will transcend from being simply an engineer to a full-service
business consultant, engaged in creating value generating solutions for our
clients.

------
lucasr
Mozilla - Remote, or one of our 9 global offices (London, Mountain View, San
Francisco, Toronto, Paris, ...)

Mozilla has quite a few engineering openings to work on exciting projects like
Firefox (front-end and platform), Firefox Mobile (front-end and platform),
Boot to Gecko, Web APIs, and more.

For more details: <http://careers.mozilla.org>

------
robinwarren
Covalent Software - <http://www.covalentsoftware.com/>

Taunton (near Bristol) UK, Java Fulltime

Covalent is the market leader in UK public sector Performance Management,
we're a small company (< 40 total, 15 person development team) but growing
consistently. Specifically right now we are moving into new markets and hence
need to enhance our product to support that. We are also building out new
modules to sell into these and our existing markets.

Work would be on our hosted Java (Java 6, soon to be 7) thick client
application which talks across the internet to our backend running on SQL
Server. Although not following any specific agile methodology we deploy
nightly to test and do 4 major releases a year to customers. We use continuous
integration (Jenkins) and unit testing as appropriate.

My email address is in my profile, or go via
<http://www.covalentsoftware.com/company/careers.php>

------
tommccabe
New York, NY - DVF is seeking front end web developer.

We're a leading fashion brand with a growing e-commerce business and need
someone who is great with front end technology. E-commerce experience is a
plus.

More info here: [http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/12661/front-end-web-
develo...](http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/12661/front-end-web-developer)

------
rwgould
Toronto, ON - <http://gaggleup.com>

GaggleUp is a new start-up at the intersection of local and online commerce.
We are on the verge of launching into new verticals in the group-buying space,
as well as launching co-branding initiatives with some of Canada's most
recognizable companies. Our core web application has been carefully designed
and maintained with best practices in mind on the industry-leading web
application framework (can you guess which one?). However our cherished web
app needs to be extended, scaled, and built out to meet business demand. We
are looking for a full time developer or two to help take our web app to the
proverbial next level.

\-- About Us --

* Our core web app is built with Ruby on Rails and JavaScript

* It runs on Ubuntu using Amazon Web Services, and deployment is controlled by Chef

* We develop iteratively and release regularly

* We care about quality - our code is well-designed and tested (~75% code coverage)

* We work hard, but smart. We believe less code is better, and a simple UI is key

* We're not religious about technology. We believe in using the right tool for the job

* We like to give back to the open source community

* We have a very experienced management team who have been hugely successful in the past

\-- What We're Offering --

* A chance to join a growing startup before everyone knows the name

* A chance to work on a new web application using cutting-edge tools

* A chance to work with an experienced team of entrepreneurs

* A competitive salary with a comprehensive benefits package

Sound interesting? More information here: <http://gaggleup.com/jobs>

------
sgrock
Portland, OR/San Francisco - <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs>

New Relic is growing and has several technical (and non-technical) positions.
If you've got skills in Ruby, Java, C, or iOS, and want to work at one of the
coolest companies around, give us a shout.

We are passionate, possibly even crazy, about application performance
management (APM). Our mission is to make web applications run better, to make
the internet more productive, and to make life easier for developers and
devops. We are turning the APM marketplace upside down by providing SaaS
products that deliver high-value functionality previously only available
through enterprise software. We are well above 17,000 customers. And with your
help we’ll get to 10x that number.

[H1B] is fine. Usually no [REMOTE] but we have made exceptions. We're losing
our [INTERN] to college so that's also a possibility.

------
jdelic
LaterPay in Munich, Germany is hiring. We're a Python-based Saas company,
looking for experienced operations/sysadmins and programmers. We love to hire
internationally and are good at helping you relocate to Germany, as long as
you have a work permit for the EU.

We work with Django, Tornado, nginx, Cassandra, PostgreSQL and Redis. We're
building a highly-scalable payment platform based on these tools. We're Angel-
funded and have already lined up multiple international customers.

Find out more here: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/12430/linux-
sysadmin-a...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/12430/linux-sysadmin-a-
super-scalable-performance-laterpay-gmbh)
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/9841/senior-python-
dev...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/9841/senior-python-developer-a-
german-start-up-laterpay-gmbh)

We'd love to hear from you.

------
jeremyw
SimplyHired - Sunnyvale, CA - Full-time - <http://www.simplyhired.com>

We're looking for DevOps engineers to round out our operations team. Help
automate, scale and make more reliable the largest job search engine.

Open source / Nginx / Varnish / HAProxy / MySQL / N+1 / N+N / Configuration
management

There are no assigned roles. You'll cross-train on everything, getting your
hands in site reliability in all its breadth: networks, provisioning,
performance & scaling, deployment, big data / Hadoop, monitoring, etc. Both
datacenter & cloud.

We automate relentlessly in a mix of Python and Ruby. Think like a developer:
learn something, code it up, learn some more, refine. Over time, we want this
stuff to sing.

Email jeremy-at-simplyhired.com or see <http://www.simplyhired.com/a/our-
company/careers>.

------
ryen
Coffee Meets Bagel - San Francisco, CA. Full time - Experienced Python/Django
web developer

Coffee Meets Bagel ( <http://coffeemeetsbagel.com> ) is a new innovative
online dating startup making waves in New York City and looking to expand to
the west coast soon. We've recently been featured in TechCrunch, Glamour,
BostInno, and several other major blogs and publications.

About the Job: We're looking for an experienced Python/Django web developer to
join our early stage team as we scale our website in terms of geography and
users, refine our revenue model, and continue to keep our customers happy. You
will have an opportunity to work with and learn from a highly experienced
technical advisor and a senior python engineer. This is a market with huge
opportunity and we will look to you for best practices around architecture,
deployment and scaling the service to millions of people.

Requirements: \- 2+ Years of Python development experience with some knowledge
of Django or similar web frameworks. You will be able to contribute to our
Django code base from Day 1. \- A strong knowledge of the fundamentals of
networking, operating systems, and security. \- A Bachelors Degree in Computer
Science or Computer Engineering or related discipline from a 4-year program.
\- Agile. Intelligent. Creative. Problem-solver. Startup lover. You like
finding and working with outstanding engineers and want to help us build an
awesome engineering team.

Bonus: \- Experience building back-end systems on a high-traffic, low-latency
web site. \- Knowledge in Machine Learning/Graph Theory/Large-scale Data
Analysis is a plus \- Experience working with, and contributing to open source
software projects is a plus—show us your github account or other online
projects if available

*Also looking for engineering interns, front-end developers, and marketing/PR intern.

<http://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/>

------
twp
Chambéry, France and Lausanne, Switzerland - Python and Javascript devs -
geospatial and business

All open source.

Geospatial development is primarily Javascript (OpenLayers, Ext.js) and Python
(Pylons, SQLAlchemy, etc.).

Business development is Python (OpenERP).

Full list of positions: <http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers>

------
sganesh
Austin, TX

Audingo - (www.audingo.com)

Full Time - (Intern, no REMOTE, H1B for right candidate)

Audingo is helping radio stations and other verticals connect with their
listeners via different messaging mediums and helping them monetize it.
Checkout the service through www.mix947.com.

Our platform runs on Windows Azure. Asp.NET MVC 3, RESTful WCF services & most
of windows azure's capabilities power our backend. UI is done using HTML, CSS,
JQuery & a bit of flash (this is currently being stripped out). We also have
an IOS app & an Android app.

We're looking for (i) UI/UX Designer/Developers (ii) .NET Developers with
ASP.NET MVC 3, WCF , (Nice to have - Windows Azure Exposure) (iii) Product
Manager and (iv) QA - Selenium & Other Automation Tools

Benefits:

* Competitive salary (we’re funded)

* Stock options (in a pre series A company)

* Medical Insurance

* Nice Private Office

* Equipment Of Your Choosing

* Well Stocked Pantry

* Relaxed, Fun and Passionate Co-Workers

* We're on 360 south of Bee Caves Rd

Please send a mail to "saig AT audingo.com" with your accomplishments and/or
resume.

------
fjordan
rewardStyle - Dallas, TX (Uptown) - Fulltime/Part-time

rewardStyle is an invitation-only web tool that helps fashion bloggers find
and monetize their content.

About us:

* Soft launched one year ago

* Solving hard problems involving complex systems

* Currently a small engineering team of three looking for talent

What we're looking for:

* Designers

* Fullstack engineers

* Front-end engineers

We currently use PHP/C, MySQL, Memcached, and iOS/Android

Contact me: forrest at rewardstyle.com if you are interested.

------
steverb
Knoxville, TN

CellularSales is a fast growing retailer of Verizon Wireless Cellular Service,
and we're looking for a few good devs.

Our stack is .NET and we're looking for people who love getting stuff done,
and are good enough to teach the rest of us something new.

If you're in the area and are interested, shoot me an email (address is in my
profile).

------
malcolmong
New York, NY (SoHo) -- Engineers

SKILLSHARE

 _Our mission is to transform education by democratizing learning and
empowering anyone to become a teacher._

There are some people who like a challenge, and then there's someone who joins
Skillshare.

Think about all the moments in history when people said "it couldn't be done".
Being an engineer at Skillshare is for the people who defy these remarks, lead
the charge and as a result change the world.

As an Engineer, you'll be joining a fast-paced engineering team that identify
and solve problems from conception to deployment daily. The product we build
supports the fast-growing Skillshare community at large, at scale and you'll
be leading its evolution into the world.

 _Learn more:_ <http://www.skillshare.com/careers>

PS - bonus points if you can beat the founders in a game of Settlers of Catan
or Dominion!

------
KoryFerbet
Seattle, WA Fulltime

An already profitable Seattle based Startup is looking for mobile developers,
both Android and iOS to join their team permanently. They have a fantastic
advisory board and great team. Their leaders all have experience taking
startups and turning them either public as well as negotiating acquisitions.

We are seeking a self-motivated, creative multi-platform mobile application
developer with a passion for pushing the envelope of user experience to create
intuitive, useful, and widely-adopted apps. This position is the first of its
kind in our organization and as such, you will have an opportunity to make
this job your own. Because my client is a startup you will have a chance to
leave your thumbprint with a company that is revolutionizing mobile
performance.

Key Responsibilities

Develop rich-UI applications for iPhone and/or Android platforms Work with
graphics designers to design and implement a rich and intuitive mobile user
experience Work collaboratively in a team environment that includes more
senior application developers and/or architects Skills Required

Strong familiarity with cutting-edge UI implementations, including underlying
threading models Track record of bringing apps to mass market, either solo or
in team settings Knowledge of Java on Android and/or Objective-C on iOS
Disciplined coding style with an eye toward maintainability Relentlessly high
quality standards and extreme attention to detail A history of positive
teamwork and the ability to thrive in a fast-paced environment Experience with
integrating multiple aspects of API. B.S. or B.A. in Computer Science,
Computer Engineering, or similar, or equivalent experience

Bonus Points

Experience working on the NDK Experience with Amazon EC2

You can apply via [http://www.bullhornreach.com/job/149588_mobile-
application-d...](http://www.bullhornreach.com/job/149588_mobile-application-
developer-seattle-wa)

Or send me an email for more information Kory@imatch.com

------
dgurney
Concert Window is bringing on a CTO in New York, NY.

We are creating a way for people to watch live concerts online. We've already
built an exclusive network of nine top venues around the country and developed
proprietary tech for producing the webcasts. We are supported by Mark O'Connor
and Wynton Marsalis, and recently closed an angel round of seed funding.

We are making revenue already, with thousands of paying customers.

Now, we're bringing on a CTO to mastermind the technical infrastructure that
will power Concert Window going forward. We don't care what language or stack
you use; we're looking mostly for an extremely high quality candidate who
wants to take ownership of creating this infrastructure.

The company is run by two Harvard grads and musicians. Ideally you are also a
musician or music lover.

Email dan@concertwindow.com with "HN" in the subject line

------
ipt
SamKnows - London, UK

PHP Application Developer

SamKnows is regarded as the global leader in internet performance measurement,
and it's technology is used by governments and companies around the world.

We are looking for a smart, well-rounded developer with 3-5 years industry
experience, to help us build data-driven web applications. There will also be
an opportunity in the coming year to play a role in re-designing our existing
system's data storage/backend, to allow us to scale to orders of magnitude
more records than currently processed.

You have strong PHP, OO design, and SQL; you also speak Javascript, and use
version control. Ideally, you will have a grounding in maths (especially
statistics). Any of the following are advantageous: PHPUnit, Symfony, MySQL
optimisation, jQuery, Linux, HTML/CSS.

Please apply by sending a CV / covering note to cvs@samknows.com

------
stochastician
Prior Knowledge is hiring in downtown San Francisco! We're a small team in
downtown San Francisco pushing the frontiers of probabilistic machine learning
to the masses. Our first product is Veritable, a predictive database. We like
to think of it as a database for things you don't know.

We're passionate about discovering the hidden causes behind data, and are
currently split pretty evenly between machine learning experts, scalable
systems engineers, and people used to working with horribly messy, complex,
and sparse data.

<http://priorknowledge.com/join-us/> describes a bit more about what we're
looking for, and you can always e-mail me (jonas@priorknowledge.com) for more
info! Or come to our Friday office hours and meet the team.

------
adam0101
Hartford, CT - Operations Engineer - Full Time - Travelers

You will be a part of a team of Operations Engineers which will be responsible
for a growing number of applications and infrastructure in our corporate
environment. You know your way around many operating systems, and network
devices. You are comfortable working on a Linux Server issue one day, and the
next spending it analyzing a network trace. You have a demonstrated history of
providing great customer service and root cause analysis. You are comfortable
working in a high paced collaborative environment with a small elite team.

More details here - [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/19121/it-
operations-en...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/19121/it-operations-
engineer-travelers?a=mAEMy52)

------
rdamico
Crocodoc.com (YC W10) - San Francisco - {Software Developers, Business
Development, Sales/Marketing}

We just launched a major new HTML5 document embedding product today
(<http://tcrn.ch/JbsoVN>) and announced new customers including Dropbox and
LinkedIn.

We're growing super fast (haven't had time to finalize formal job descriptions
yet!) and are a small, fun, high-intensity team.

Our goal at Crocodoc is to free users from antiquated desktop software and
empower the world’s top companies to adopt cloud-based document workflows.

We've developed the world's most advanced web-based document viewing and
collaboration technology for Microsoft Office and PDF files, built on open
standards such as HTML5 and CSS3.

Drop us a note at jobs@crocodoc.com

------
bjcubsfan
Oklahoma City, OK Full Time Engineers with software experience Citizenship
Required

We are looking for programmers who can work with Python, Django, C, and
Matlab. They should have Linux/Unix experience. You will work with a company
that contracts with the Federal government. This means a very stable job, 40
hour work weeks (Flex schedule available), and excellent benefits; but unlike
many government positions, the specific group has stimulating work to do and
is not locked in to ancient technology. The work focuses on developing tools
for and performing data analysis on the system.

I can get you more information if you are interested:

<http://www.twitter.com/bjcubsfan>

email: okc-engineer.bjp@xoxy.net

~~~
Jhau
I work close to this team. It's a great job! We have allot of freedom of
expression in the way we solve problems.

------
steveb
St. Louis, Missouri - 2 Software Engineers - Fulltime

Major global financial corporation.

We are seeking 2 software engineers with strong C++/Java/Python skills to
develop grid software and implement visualization of financial data.

The roles are as follows: 1) Help develop a multithreaded C++/MPI application
to simulate the behaviors of mortgage portfolios. The application runs a
cluster of Linux nodes. We're looking to scale to thousands of cores.

2) Develop visualization tools using Paraview or other technologies for
financial data. Mine data sets and work with analysts. We are open to big data
technologies and techniques.

Experience with quantitative finance, HPC or scientific computing is a plus.
Our target platforms are both Linux and Windows.

email me at steve@borrelli.org if interested.

------
equark
Sense - <http://www.senseplatform.com>

\- Quantitatively Oriented Developer - Summer Intern

\- New York City / Cambridge, MA / San Francisco.

We're pre-launch startup building a next-generation platform for data and
statistics. We're solving some of the most challenging problems in statistics
and big data in a way that will delight both PhD statisticians and business
analysts.

Position:

We're looking for a quantitatively oriented developer to join our small (3)
team. We're open to summer interns. Strong knowledge of C/C++ and Javascript
required. Masters/PhD in a quantitative field and strong opinions about data
analysis software such as R, Stata, SAS, or SPSS is a major plus.

Sound interesting, drop me a line: tristan@senseplatform.com

------
uberc
New York City. SUMMER INTERNSHIPS in software (including Unity 3D), hardware,
and game design at Project Grasshopper.

Project Grasshopper: game lounges for grown-ups. Starting in New York City and
involving interactive tabletops and innovative physical and digital media in
actual locations, with the goal of using games to foster meaningful face-to-
face social interaction and in-person community. Founded by former Google PM
director.

Participants in test events have basically said: we love it, we want it more,
and we don't know where else to get it.

If this piques your interest, email info@projectgrasshopper.com and I can send
you a concept test video that gives a brief overview of the project and
includes footage from a recent test event.

------
FreakLegion
Sacramento, CA - Full-time - 5 Engineering openings - REMOTE an option if
you're awesome

We're a former startup recently turned autonomous software development arm of
ManTech International. Malware's our game, with a focus on building enterprise
security products. We're largely a .NET shop, but under the hood everything
runs on C/C++ (both managed and unmanaged) and hand-coded assembly, so there's
room for people at all levels.

Email's in my profile. Happy hunting!

\--

1\. Software Engineer - C++/Low-level

Required skills: C/C++, Windows system internals, Win32 API, ASP.Net, C#/.Net,
MSSQL Server

Desired skills: In-depth knowledge of CPU architectures and Windows kernels
(Windows 2000 forward), x86-64 proficiency, optimizing software for speed
and/or memory, Windows device driver development

\--

2\. Software Engineer - C++/Low-level (slightly different priorities than
above)

Required skills: Windows device driver development, C/C++, Win32 API, Windows
system internals, ASP.Net, C#, MSSQL Server

Desired skills: Managing projects using SDLC, optimizing software for speed
and/or memory, x86-64 proficiency, in-depth knowledge of CPU architectures and
Windows kernels (Windows 2000 forward)

\--

3\. QA Software Developer

Required skills: Win32 API, C/C++, socket and network layer APIs, automated
testing with TestComplete or equivalent

Desired skills: C#/.NET, scripting (Perl/Python/Ruby/other)

\--

4\. Software Engineer - Database Specialist

Required experience: C# and ASP.Net, MSSQL Server, Service-oriented
architecture, HTML and CSS

Desired experience: Optimizing software for speed and/or memory, C/C++, WCF

\--

5\. Software Engineer - Windows Networking/WMI

Required skills: ASP.Net, C#, MSSQL Server, Windows networking

Desired skills: Windows system internals, C/C++, optimizing software for speed
and/or memory

------
proletarian
We're hiring devs at Adobe to work on social media marketing in San Francisco,
Colorado Springs, an Orem, UT. Full-time only. We use Rails, Mongo, Redis, and
are doing amazing things with social APIs and big data analytics over social
data. <http://www.adobe.com/products/social.html>

Position Summary

Architect and build new solutions for social marketing within Adobe's Digital
Marketing Suite. This position involves working with complex and dynamic
social APIs from Facebook and other social platforms. You'll work with large
data sets and be involved with scaling a platform that handles millions of
users interacting with the world's biggest brands. Our small, distributed team
is located in San Francisco, Colorado Springs, and Orem, UT. We constantly get
to work with new challenges as the social platforms evolve, and often find
ourselves evaluating new technologies.

Responsibilities Lead development for large, complex social marketing
features. Define APIs for internal and partner consumption. Gain broad
knowledge of our platform and fix bugs / refactor code throughout. Make
intelligent engineering choices about product architecture and development
approaches. Lead conversations about our solutions, both internally with team
members and externally with customers. Define, develop, and innovate on our
team processes. Work with team members to guide them to better solutions,
review code, etc. Requirements BS or advanced degree in Computer Science or
similar field. Minimum of 6 years experience working on complex systems, or
equivalent. Broad technical knowledge and demonstrated track record of picking
up new skills. Experience with, or genuine interest in, social media.
Knowledge of at least one web programming language (Ruby/Rails, PHP, Java,
etc.).

Here is the link: <https://adobe.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl>

Adobe believes in hiring the very best. We are known for our vibrant, dynamic
and rewarding workplace where personal and professional fulfillment and
company success go hand in hand. We take pride in creating exceptional work
experiences, encouraging innovation and being involved with our employees,
customers and communities. We invite you to discover what makes Adobe a place
where exceptional people thrive.

Click this link to experience A Day in the Life at Adobe:
<http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/careeropp/fma/dayinthelife>

------
triggit
Triggit, Inc.

San Francisco, CA - Full-Time - NO REMOTE - H-1B friendly

<http://triggit.com/careers>

Base pay for engineers starts in the six figures, you get to build your own
battle station, and every engineer gets an office with a door. We have a
really cool office with high ceilings and natural light. We also do daily
catered lunches.

Available positions:

    
    
      Senior Linux System Administration / Developer Ops
    
      Senior Reporting Engineer
    
      Senior Engineer: Ad Serving Systems
    
      Ruby on Rails Developer (Full Stack)
    

We're hiring aggressively, so check out <http://triggit.com/careers> or hit up
engjobs+hn@triggit.com

------
e1ven
Waltham, Ma (Near Boston)

SavingStar is looking for Ruby experts to help us transition the world away
from paper coupons, and enable a digital couponing future.

If you can intelligently discuss page vs. fragment caching, if scaling a
website to millions of users sounds like fun and if you enjoy a fast paced,
flexible environment with challenges to spare, we might be a good fit.

We're looking for someone to help improve our websites and services, both
internal and external, and to work with partners to integrate SavingStar into
their environments.

We're looking for someone who's used frameworks (such as Rails or Django)
extensively, and is comfortable in Ruby on Rails.

Our primary database is MongoDB, so NoSQL/Schema-less experience is great.

Shoot me an email ;)

------
Jun8
Chicago, IL. Full time.

The Applications & Analytics Architecture Group in Motorola Solutions is
looking for an software engineer. The group performs research and development
on video, image, audio, and data analysis algorithms, applications, and
services, to create next-generation public safety and enterprise solutions.

Job Responsibilities: • Collaborate in cross-functional teams to develop
system prototypes, integrating video/image analytics algorithms and software.
• Contribute to the development of video/image analytics & processing
algorithms, develop efficient software implementations of the algorithms, run
simulations to evaluate performance and refine the methods. • Generate patent
disclosures covering the system solutions and the underlying methods. •
Present results and demonstrations at internal meetings and meetings with
customers.

Basic Qualifications: The position requires an MS in Computer Science,
Computer Engineering or Electrical Engineering.

Specific Knowledge/Skills: • Enthusiasm for solving complex problems. •
Extensive C++ and/or Java programming experience and strong object oriented
design experience, including working knowledge of core libraries and design
patterns. • Significant software development experience, including use of
software development tools and version control in Unix/Linux and/or Windows
environments. • Application programming experience on Android mobile
platforms. • DSP and/or GPU programming experience on embedded platforms is a
plus. • Web applications or services development experience, including server-
side and client-side web scripting (e.g. JavaScript, Python, and/or Perl) is a
plus. • Experience with multimedia frameworks (e.g. GStreamer, WindowMedia)
and video codecs (e.g. MPEG-4 AVC) is a plus. • Experience deploying
video/image processing applications in live prototype or pilot systems a plus.
• Some hand-on skills building circuits is a plus. • Familiarity with one or
more of the following areas is desirable: video/image processing, computer
vision, machine learning, data mining, and pattern recognition. • Strong
teamwork and communication skills, creativity, productivity, and learning
agility.

If interested, send me a message.

------
cperea
Full Time Job Opportunity in: Austin, TX with RGM Advisors, LLC Industry:
Financial/Proprietary Trading Position: Quantitative Researcher

RGM Advisors, LLC is a proprietary trading firm headquartered in Austin, Texas
that applies scientific methods and computing power to trading in multiple
asset classes around the world. This is a unique opportunity to join a
successful quantitative trading firm in a geographic location that is
consistently recognized as one of the top 10 places to live, work, and play.

Responsibilities: We are currently seeking Quantitative Researchers at various
levels who are capable of working within our proprietary computational
research and modeling environment to develop automated trading strategies
using machine learning, statistical analysis and other quantitative
techniques. Successful candidates have the opportunity to solve complex and
intellectually challenging problems including research and development into
improved modeling techniques; design of improved tools and processes for
conducting research and building trading models; and development and
implementation of quantitative trading models for financial instruments traded
in various markets.

Qualifications: Include the following Excellent analytical skills Academic
background in engineering, computer science, physics, math, statistics or
another quantitative discipline Familiarity with machine learning algorithms,
statistical analysis and/or quantitative analytical techniques Familiarity
with UNIX and C++ RGM Advisors, LLC offers a fast-paced environment where
individuals take pride and ownership in their work. Our culture is
intelligent, friendly and diverse. Our modern, comfortable office space is
located in downtown Austin, Texas with 360-degree views of the city. We offer
attractive compensation and benefits packages, hands-on training in trading
and financial markets and a casual work environment that fosters innovation
and creativity.

To apply for this position and to see a full list of open positions at RGM
Advisors, please visit our career portal: [https://jobs-
rgmadvisors.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&sear...](https://jobs-
rgmadvisors.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=&searchCategory=)

------
cperea
Full Time Job Opportunity in: Austin, TX with RGM Advisors, LLC H1B
Sponsorship is a possibility Position: Quantitative Researcher Industry:
Financial/Proprietary Trading

RGM Advisors, LLC is a proprietary trading firm headquartered in Austin, Texas
that applies scientific methods and computing power to trading in multiple
asset classes around the world. This is a unique opportunity to join a
successful quantitative trading firm in a geographic location that is
consistently recognized as one of the top 10 places to live, work, and play.

Responsibilities: We are currently seeking Quantitative Researchers at various
levels who are capable of working within our proprietary computational
research and modeling environment to develop automated trading strategies
using machine learning, statistical analysis and other quantitative
techniques. Successful candidates have the opportunity to solve complex and
intellectually challenging problems including research and development into
improved modeling techniques; design of improved tools and processes for
conducting research and building trading models; and development and
implementation of quantitative trading models for financial instruments traded
in various markets.

Qualifications: Include the following Excellent analytical skills Academic
background in engineering, computer science, physics, math, statistics or
another quantitative discipline Familiarity with machine learning algorithms,
statistical analysis and/or quantitative analytical techniques Familiarity
with UNIX and C++ RGM Advisors, LLC offers a fast-paced environment where
individuals take pride and ownership in their work. Our culture is
intelligent, friendly and diverse. Our modern, comfortable office space is
located in downtown Austin, Texas with 360-degree views of the city. We offer
attractive compensation and benefits packages, hands-on training in trading
and financial markets and a casual work environment that fosters innovation
and creativity.

To apply for this position and to see a full list of open positions at RGM
Advisors, please visit our career portal: [https://jobs-
rgmadvisors.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&sear...](https://jobs-
rgmadvisors.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=&searchCategory=)

------
mceachen
Twitter - San Francisco, California. Full time & interns for Engineering
(front-end: javascript, back-end: rails/scala/java, ML: hadoop/scalding/pig),
Design & UX, …

I've never felt so appreciated/spoiled at a workplace before. You'll be
working with great people, getting stuff shipped daily that makes a
difference, working on whatever suits your fancy for a whole week every
quarter during company-wide hack weeks, contributing to some of the most
popular open source projects out there, and getting fed gourmet catered meals
every day.

<http://twitter.com/jobs>

------
logicalmind
Western suburbs of Chicago (Naperville area). No H1B, no remote. We are
looking for junior to mid-level person with either a Java background looking
to move to C# or a C# background. If coming from a C# background, must be open
to open source libraries like Spring.NET.

It's a small team and you will work with public-facing web applications in the
financial field as well as back-office application for internal stuff. Must
understand RDBMS fundamentals.

I cannot name the company publicly because this is not an endorsed post. But
shoot me an email (email is in my profile) if you're interested or have any
questions.

~~~
solutionyogi
I am not interested in this particular job but why would you want to use
Spring.NET? Is it because you are migrating from a Java application using
Spring.NET? Are there any other reasons?

If you are moving to C#, I would definitely recommend another framework which
is more suited to leverage C#/.NET. The reason I am suggesting is that because
it is very difficult to hire good C#/.NET developers these days and the
problem becomes 10 times harder if you are going to use Spring.NET. I know
that it will be a deal breaker for me and my other friends who use C#/.NET.

~~~
logicalmind
When this application was started around 2008 or so we had a number of
frameworks to choose from. At the time we chose spring.net. Looking back on
it, that was a good choice considering most of our alternatives at the time
(and since) have come and gone. Particularly Microsoft technologies that seem
to come and go all the time. We're pretty happy that we chose a reliable,
stable and well-maintained library such as spring.net.

I am curious what alternative you'd recommend, particularly if it's something
that is production ready and has a certain future.

We're well aware of how hard it is to hire good C# developers. But in my
opinion, a good C# developer isn't going to be put off by the choice of
Spring.NET.

~~~
solutionyogi
I think Spring.NET is too verbose and too big. I would rather use few well
tested and idiomatic C# frameworks as an alternative to Spring.NET

E.g. IOC - You can use MEF which is part of the framework. OR my personal
favorite Ninject.

Web Applications - Without a doubt ASP.NET MVC.

Aspect Oriented Programming - Postsharp

DataAccess - I do not think ORM technology is mature enough to use it for any
complicated work. For simpler things, Dapper does the trick.

I believe in using best tool for a given problem instead of using one
monolithic framework. I especially don't like Spring framework because it
needs too much configuration in terms of XML files. I prefer configuration
through code approach.

Email me if you want to discuss more.

------
kabir_h
Cambridge, MA - Shareaholic makes tools for publishers and users to help them
find and share the best content on the web. We're a small, funded startup
(with killer investors: Dave McClure, Dharmesh Shah, General Catalyst) that
reaches 300 million unique users via 200K publishers. We've got an awesome
team culture that avoids bureaucracy and gives everyone a meaningful chance to
contribute. Everyone codes, even our marketing person.

We're hiring a Front End Developer and a Product Designer:
<http://www.shareaholic.com/careers>

------
kloncks
Kout.me - Full-time (San Francisco) - Back-end Developers, Designers.

Sorry no remote. No H1B.

Well-funded early stage startup focusing on simplifying online selling,
especially selling across multiple platforms.

Looking for designers to make our product beautiful and useable. Looking for
engineers to work on some really hard problems in payments, fraud, and
creating a multi-platform network.

Small team, great culture, flat organization, meaningful equity, strong
compensation, and a huge vision we can all rally behind. A perfect way to
learn about building a startup from the ground up before building your own.

Email hany@kout.me and mention you're from HN.

------
hullo
SparkNotes is hiring a full time web developer in New York, NY.

We work mainly with PHP/symfony but are open to candidates with strong
ruby/python/perl experience as long as you've worked with (or at least are
open to) MVC web frameworks.

Full LAMP stack, opportunity to make a big impact (5 person technical team) on
a high profile site (well over 10 million uniques/month), backed by the
resources of bn.com. Work out of our Chelsea office and cadge lunches off your
friends at Google.

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2924074](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2924074)

------
musman
San Francisco, CA - User Experience Designer @ BillFloat.com

BillFloat is seeking a passionate and creative UI/UX Designer to join our
product team.

We have an innovative solution which offers consumers ‘more time to pay’ over
2,500 bills such as utility, cable, mobile and insurance payments through a
range of affordable small-dollar credit offerings.

You will work closely with our sales, product and engineering teams to define
and evolve the brand and experience across multiple channels. Your main task
will be to embrace our users' needs and develop simple, accessible and easy to
use design solutions.

* Role and Responsibilities *

You are self-directed, and comfortable running with a feature from inception
to release in an Agile environment. Partner with product managers, fellow
designers, and engineers to drive to the heart of a complex problem space and
articulate clear user-centered design solutions. You know how to use data and
analytics to inform your designs. Bring ideas to life with compelling visual
assets, writing and verbal communication. Produce highly usable designs for
web and mobile environments. While you don't need to be a strong visual
designer for this position, you understand intimately the role and influence
the visual design process brings to the finished product.

* Experience and Skills *

2-5 years experience working on consumer web products. Ability to translate
user goals and behaviors into design ideas.

Ability to create workflow diagrams, wireframes, and mock-ups rapidly and at
an appropriate level of fidelity. (Hand-waving, white-boarding, paper,
balsamiq, Adobe, etc)

Ability to assess technology constraints and opportunities, and adjust design
approaches accordingly.

You know which small stuff to sweat - careful attention to detail while being
able to adhere to project deadlines. Excellent interpersonal and communication
skills.

* Extra Credit *

Experience in consumer financial or ecommerce products and checkout flows
Working knowledge of front-end markup: HTML, CSS, JQuery or Ruby.

<http://jobvite.com/m?3RHMjfwn>

------
carbon8
San Francisco, CA.

Byliner Inc. is a publishing company and social network built around great
stories. We are an online archive of long form journalism and fiction, as well
as a publisher of original stories for iPad, Kindle, and other mobile devices.

We use Ruby, MySQL, Redis, Sass and are making the shift to using Backbone and
CoffeeScript on the front-end. We also produce ebooks.

Looking for both UI and back-end developers. Full Time and/or contract.

Also starting to look for a designer for help with static HTML/CSS and
graphics on a contract basis.

More info: <http://byliner.com/jobs>

------
ahuibers
Mountain View, CA, Full-time, onsite

Hiring in Machine Learning / Applied Artificial Intelligence.

Work on the new new thing at Bump Technologies (we can't say exactly what it
is yet...)

<http://bu.mp/openings>

------
asuth
Quizlet, SF [Full-time, Interns]

This is a picture of two kids using our unreleased learning game:
<http://qdaq.com/4j1.jpg>

We took this photo in a classroom last week where we were beta-testing our
educational game. We want to hire engineers who are excited by helping kids
learn, and creating similar reactions to the one above on a scale of millions
of kids. We're building web and mobile software that makes a significant
difference in the lives of its users.

More info: <http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

------
kaib
Tinkercad (<http://tinkercad.com>) INTERN - Mountain View and Helsinki

The first cloud based solid CAD in the world, we are changing the world as
part of the digital manufacturing revolution. Super easy interface, usable by
people aged 8 and older.

We are looking for engineers in Helsinki. Algorithmic backend, frontend and
between. Javascript, Go and low level C for the optimized bits.

Senior marketing and customer acquisition folks welcome in Mountain View,
specifically if you have strong B2C and SAAS experience.

If you are interested mail me at kai@tinkercad.com

------
nhance
Reenhanced - <http://www.reenhanced.com/>

Quakertown, PA - Full time Ruby on rails

We build software that just works using Ruby on Rails. We're looking for
another team member who enjoys a real work life balance to come work on Rails
apps and become a better programmer with us.

We utilize a really great development process that ensures all of our code is
internally reviewed and fully tested before it ever makes it to a production
server. This helps us sleep well at night and we rarely have to deal with
emergencies.

Send me an email at nhance@reenhanced.com

------
kdehne
Charleston, SC

When was a last time that a day at the office was accompanied by the
satisfaction of knowing that you did something to change the world? For us at
Blackbaud, that’s an average day. We’re developing the solutions that help
non-profits focus on what they do best; whether that’s saving the environment,
educating children or solving the world’s major health concerns.

We are hiring User Experience Designers, Software Engineers, QA Engineers, and
Product Managers. <http://blackbaud.submit4jobs.com/>

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Mobile / Front-end engineers, Full-stack (node.js)
engineers - Full time / intern

Stealth - consumer web and mobile

\--

We are a unlaunched, funded startup focused on improving how people
fundamentally browse and interact with online services. Our new web-based
experience combines UI/UX innovation with data algorithms to allow users to
accomplish tasks in a more usable, efficient, and social manner.

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Mobile developers
should be familiar with iOS/Android.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. Including your portfolio is
preferable!

------
hswolff
GetGlue - <http://getglue.com/>

New York, NY - Fulltime

GetGlue is the leading social network for entertainment. Users check-in and
share what they are watching, listening to and reading with friends; get fresh
recommendations, exclusive stickers, discounts and other rewards from their
favorite shows and movies.

Looking for:

Python Engineer <http://getglue.com/jobs/python_engineer>

Mobile Engineer <http://getglue.com/jobs/mobile_engineer>

------
baudehlo
Hubdoc is hiring in Toronto, ON.

We are looking for a great Javascript developer, with good front end
experience, will train in Node.js. We are pre-launch, and looking for a top
guy to join the team at the ground floor.

The team consists of a two founders with great previous startup experience,
and myself - a long time open source hacker (I created Haraka, the mail server
now used by Craigslist, was one of the original hackers on SpamAssassin, and
have done many projects in between those).

No hoops to jump through, just email me directly and attach your CV/Résumé:
matt@hubdoc.com

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. H1B[1]

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there currently working on
search and relocated over there about a year and a half ago, and have been
very happy with it.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline (PCLN) group of companies where problems that look relatively
mundane on paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth
levels we're operating at.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it.

We're also very open to open sourcing code that doesn't contain any business
logic, I've personally been involved in open sourcing a few of our internal
tools, including <https://github.com/git-deploy> and a few CPAN modules.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.
Everything we do is aimed at solving problems for our customers, if it doesn't
help our customers we're not interested in doing it.

You don't have to know Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired
people who've done C, Java etc. before. The sort of people we'd like to hire
are good technically, excellent at communication, and can acquire a good sense
of how they fit into the big picture.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume, I've posted in a similar thread here a couple of times before and have
already helped get one person hired, many others have had or are having
interviews, and I've fielded a bunch of questions from would-be applicants.
<http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

1\. Well, not H1B, but we'll take care of the Dutch equivalent.

------
j_bear
Stitch Fix is in San Francisco at 3rd and Market. Full-time candidates only,
local preferred strongly over remote, relocation possible for the right
candidate.

Stitch Fix is a totally new way to shop -- check out our video
(<http://bit.ly/GSelpp>) for a quick introduction to our service. Here's how
we do it: Our clients provide us with details about their size and personal
style. Once a month they are offered a Fix: for a $20 styling fee we hand
select 5 items using a combination of our proprietary styling algorithm
professional stylists and send it to their home. If a customer chooses to buy
one or more pieces, the $20 styling fee is a credit toward their purchase.
Lots of additional detail is available in our faq (<http://bit.ly/JaVIM6>).
Our clients love the service and the business is exploding. We have thousands
of paying clients, business doubled from November to April, will double again
by September, and we will grow faster in 2013. We just raised our Series A
from top-tier VC firm to invest in scaling engineering, operations, and
merchandising -- which is where you might come in.

We are building the team that is going to take us to 10x by the end of next
year. We are looking for folks that get super excited about jumping in the
deep end, building outstanding products, and delighting clients. In
Engineering we're big fans of Continuous Deployment, Specializing Generalists,
and people that know the difference between hacking together technology and
consistently delivering world-class products. We like people that take their
work seriously but aren't serious at work. We believe the best products are
delivered when engineers are empowered to solve problems, involved in how the
business works and have a clear connection to their customer. The engineering
team is currently a data and analytics engineer, a front end
engineer/designer, and a generalist engineer. We are in the process of moving
from a Linode/Django/jQuery architecture to AWS/Rails/(ember|backbone|similar)
and beyond that we have _lots_ of new products to build and will need to
incorporate a bunch of new technology to get there. We are looking for 2 more
great generalist engineers, ideally with Rails experience but it's not a
requirement.

If you're interested please send an email to jobs@stitchfix.com.

------
roobeast
San Francisco, CA (Downtown) - Trulia

Like working with data? Forming it into useful visualizations or making it
searchable? We're hiring on the front end and the back end. Have experience
with Solr? Hadoop? Jquery? IOS? Want to work on interesting problems, leverage
open source, launch features and have ownership? We are a great size, not so
big you'll go unnoticed, not so small you wonder about the business model.

<http://www.trulia.com/about/careers/Engineering>

------
mattsears
Littlelines (<http://littlelines.com>) is looking for front-end and Ruby/Rails
developers to work with us in our spanking new headquarters in Ohio.

You'll have the opportunity to learn, hone your skills, and contribute
valuable work to real projects.

We work exclusively on Rails web applications, so some familiarity with Rails
views and how a Rails project is set up is a plus. Ideal candidates will be
able to work with us at our headquarters.

If you're interested please send an email to jobs@littlelines.com

------
alexpoon06
NYC, NY (midtown) - Visual Revenue

We use predictive analytics to help media companies like Forbes, InStyle, and
Comcast optimize their content arrangement. We built a decision support system
to help the editorial team figure out what content to promote, when, and
where. Here are what the press has to say about us.

[http://www.fastcompany.com/1787107/visual-revenue-dennis-
r-m...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1787107/visual-revenue-dennis-r-mortensen)
[http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/01/27/data-dollars-the-
deat...](http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/01/27/data-dollars-the-death-of-the-
printing-press-doesnt-mean-the-death-of-the-press/)
[http://www.betabeat.com/2012/01/26/is-it-possible-to-
predict...](http://www.betabeat.com/2012/01/26/is-it-possible-to-predict-
pageviews-15-minutes-into-the-future-1-7-m-for-visual-revenue-says-yes/)

We are primarily a python and JS house. We are a team of 15 with 8 of us part
of engineering. We are looking to add a few more front end engineers and an
UI/UX designer to the team. Perks include free-gym membership
<http://visualrevenue.com/aboutus/jobs/free-gym-membership> and stunning
office view of downtown Manhattan.

<http://visualrevenue.com/aboutus/jobs>

------
zinxq
Refresh.io - Palo Alto - Full Time Developers

You're a crack-shot software engineer. Not necessarily because of where you
went to school, but because simply put - you love this stuff. You know at
least one mobile/web-related computer language cold. Whether it's Objective-C,
Ruby, Java Javascript, or others - we're not too concerned about which one
because no matter which one (or ones) we end up using, you'll not only be able
to pick it up fast, you'll be excited about doing so.

You understand the latest technology. From NoSQL to Backbone to Node. You
aren't technically religious and gain as much satisfaction in picking the
right tool for the job as you do implementing it.

You've built stuff. Web sites. Mobile apps. Whatever. You can show us. You
can't wait to show us. You're not only excited of the what users can do with
it, you're proud about how it's implemented and to a technical audience, you
can't wait to talk about it.

As part of the first engineering team, you're excited by the prospect of
working with smart people. Because you're smart and you know it - and you know
that working with other smart people simply makes you better (all the while
making them better too). As a bonus, being part of this initial team gives you
the opportunity to strongly affect future engineering hires - insuring the
caliber of the team.

You live within commuting distance to Palo Alto, CA or are willing to relocate
(paid).

<http://www.refresh.io/jobs>

------
factortree
Factor Tree - New York, NY

We're an e-Learning startup that targets a very specific problem and
demographic: teaching math to kids preK - 6th grade. There's a huge problem
with the way kids in the US learn math: lack of basic arithmetic fundamentals.
We want to fix this problem using an alternative East meets West adaptive
curriculum, and we could use your help.

We're a NYC startup, a bit different from the Silicon Valley boys, more
results oriented, less fluff and you can bet that everyone on your team is as
talented and driven as you. We have awesome proprietary technology and
architecture that's going to make a huge impact on math e-Learning and are
already working with several schools, organizations, and private consumers.
They agree what we have works.

This is your chance to "do good by doing good"-- get competitive compensation,
cash + equity, and make a real difference in the world.

Like everyone and their grandmothers, we're looking for talented engineers,
Javascript/PHP/AJAX/MySQL. Bonus points if you're UX oriented and have a keen
eye for cool design or hopped on the iOS SDK early and are a guru at objective
C.

You gotta be laid back, we're all going to be spending long hours together and
don't want to work with anyone too high strung. After all, most of the times
you'll need to see problems from a child's perspective.

If this sounds like something you're interested in, tell us why and send your
resume/portfolio to recruiting@thefactortree.com with HN in the subject title.

www.thefactortree.com

------
LauraSeeker
Seeker Solutions - Victoria, BC and Vancouver, BC - Canada

At Seeker Solutions, we build solutions to real-world business issues using
natural language processing and machine learning. Our development teams
support existing solutions, build new projects and enhancements, and research
cutting-edge natural language processing techniques. As we expand our client
base into several new industries, we're undergoing a major growth stage.

We're currently hiring the following positions: * Director of Software
Development [Victoria] * Software Development Team Lead [Victoria] * Software
Architect [Victoria] * Software QA Analyst [Victoria] * Senior Software
Developer [Vancouver] * Intermediate Software Developer [Vancouver] * System
Operations Engineer [Vancouver]

We are primarily Java-based, with heavy use of Hadoop/HBase, although our
research team mostly works in Python, and our processes are fairly agile. Our
offices are full of happy people who enjoy awesome perks (Nerf gun fights,
bringing dogs to work, gym memberships, a well-stocked kitchen, plus more) and
are passionate about what they do. If you're not in our area and are open to
moving, Victoria and Vancouver are beautiful cities, boasting vibrant cultural
scenes and nearby locations for skiing and surfing.

If you're ready to help shape the future of our company and bring new NLP
solutions to market, please check the full job postings and apply online via
<http://seekersolutions.com/careers> \-- feel free to contact me
(laura.bowles@seekersolutions.com) if you have any questions.

------
sbisker
Cambridge, MA / San Francisco, CA - Full Time or Intern Web Developer at Locu
(<http://www.locu.com>)

# Exceptional software engineering talent

# Exceptional cross-browser JavaScript/jQuery, HTML and CSS skills, or the
ability to learn quickly

# Experience with Python / Django is a plus

# Previous experience building rich, interactive websites

# Basic design skills (Photoshop), ability to work with designers

# Experience in designing dashboards and user interfaces is a plus

# Previous start-up experience is a plus

Front-enders, "desingineers" and full-stack all welcome for this position - as
long as you enjoy hacking on cool new products and features. :D (We're not
explicitly recruiting for pure backend or pure design positions right now, but
we're open to resumes there as well - see <http://locu.com/#jobs> for details.
If you're a perfect fit, we'll find a way to make it work.)

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) by creating the world's largest semantically-annotated
repository of real-time small-business data. We are about to launch
MenuPlatform <[http://www.menuplatform.com>](http://www.menuplatform.com>),
our first product, which helps restaurants better manage their online
presence.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please specify which position
you're applying for, as well as "HN", in the subject of your letter. Learn
more about our open positions at <http://www.locu.com/#Jobs>

\-------------------------------------

Founded less than a year ago by MIT graduates and researchers, Locu
<[http://www.locu.com>](http://www.locu.com>); has the backing and support of
some of the best angel investors in the country. We are looking for more
exceptional talent to join our team and help us achieve our vision. We are
committed to building a cutting-edge technology giant with a fun and
challenging work environment. We have a culture optimized for learning and
continuous improvement. We are 10 people with very diverse backgrounds, and
growing.

------
pmjoyce
Geckoboard -- London, UK -- FULLTIME

Several positions including:

Software engineers x 3

Interface Designer

More details at <http://jobs.geckoboard.com/> or ping me a mail at
paul@geckoboard.com

------
vduquette
Toronto, Canada Rails developer <http://sprouter.com>

We are working on a big launch this summer involving live video. Looking for a
rails dev looking to take on a big role. We only have two developers right now
and are looking to add a third. You will have a big say in product design and
will play with the newest tech out there. Rails 3, HAML, jquery, websockets,
redis - all the good stuff. Hit me up: vince@sprouter.com for more info.

------
urlwolf
Fluidshopping - Berlin - Fulltime - CTO

We are a Berlin-based startup working on next-generation testing and user
experience. At Fluidshopping, we want to make split testing easy for web shop
owners.

This includes test that change the business rules, not the GUI. For example,
you may want to test if sending a $10 voucher to those who buy >$50 will have
an effect on chance of repeated buy. Or you want to test the effect of free
shipping when they bought >$100. As far as we know, these tests are not easy
without tinkering with the current shopping cart software setup. We want to
make this as easy as testing the GUI and UX elements (design, copy).

We use lean startup methods, and can systematically test hypotheses on any
market. Our approach is the ‘startup of startups’, that is, iterate fast and
discard what doesn’t work, even if the new product looks like a completely new
application (and startup!). We have runway for a year. We are two people, and
have been funded for only two months. We have offices in Berlin, but we often
work from home.

We are looking for a technical cofounder (CTO) to disrupt the ecommerce
analytics market with us and to receive a forthcoming EXIST schoolarship
(2000-2500€/person/month) for one year. We are two people, one of us is
technical, with a PhD in machine learning.

Responsibilities:

Your responsibilities will be to work on new key features, help us scale,
contribute to the product and optimize performance. You’ll be the CTO in an
agile development environment. The job offers lots of challenges because we
build a real-time collaborative tool in a large market that is ripe for
disruption.

As the CTO, you set the technology. Our current MVP is Django. We need to
interface with shopping carts, and when the API is not enough, that means some
PHP may be unavoidable. What we like: \- node.js \- Mongo or similar NoSQL db
\- jQuery \- JavaScript \- python/django \- Backbone.js \- Familiarity with
HTML5 (websockets)

Perks: \- Work from home as much as you want \- … but have a nice office, with
terrace and BBQ \- Stock options in two-digit range \- Dog \- In the center of
the Berlin startup ecosystem (we organize events such as demodinner)

For more see <http://fluidshopping.com/blog/about-fluidshopping/>

------
proximiant
Proximiant - Mountain View, CA [Relocation, H1B welcome]

<http://www.proximiant.com>

NFC Digital Receipts service that allows shoppers to get a picture perfect
receipt beamed directly to their phone without sharing their email. We use
AWS, Django, C#, C++, Android, and iPhone.

We're seeking bright engineers. During an interview, you will do coding --
actual coding sitting at a machine and writing and testing your code.

Come help us build a great company! Email jobs@proximiant.com

------
jzoidberg
Sunnyvale and San Diego CA

Front-end UI Developer

GridX - we are a well funded startup developing a unique new application to
operate the next generation smart electricity grid.

Help us solve some of the most complex and rewarding energy and environmental
problems of our time using Big Data and Cloud Computing.

We use Scala based web frameworks like Liftweb and Play! - experience with or
interest in those would be a plus.

Our UI's use highly interactive HTML5 with WebSockets and Server Side Events.
Rendering in SVG and Canvas.

Please contact johan at gridx dot com

------
martian
Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA - Thumbtack

We're looking for full time software engineers, mobile engineers, and
interaction designers.

Our delicious company food culture has been featured on Inc.com and inspires
many Bay-area startups. We eat family style meals everyday cooked in-house by
our gourmet chef.

We recently raised a Series A and are growing rapidly. Over 250,000 small
businesses have already signed up.

We can offer visas if you live abroad and are willing to relocate.

thumbtack.com/jobs or email chris at thumbtack.

------
m3talacorn
Amazon - Seattle, Silicon Valley - Full-time Software Development Engineer -
Cyber Analytics

Desired Skills & Experience \- Invention is in your DNA \- Desire to solve
problems that have no textbook solution \- Strong proven ability in building
high-performance, highly-available and scalable distributed systems. \- Design
and coding skills in some language on some OS platform. \- Experience with
object oriented design and development. \- Data exploration and data modeling
skills. \- A thought leader

Cyber Security is a great domain to work in. It is also challenging.
Adversaries only have to be lucky once to be successful. You, should you join,
have to be smart/creative/insightful all the time.

Cyber Analytic Software Engineers love to build and live to explore data. Our
engineers are constantly leveraging AWS technologies trying to get more
insights to protect our most critical assets in our rapidly changing
environment.

Our systems and algorithms operate on one of the world's largest cyber data
sources and it is quite routine for our systems to operate on [TOP SECRET]
scale datasets using distributed frameworks such as Apache Hadoop(Map/Reduce)
and other open source technologies such as Lucene.

We consistently strive to ensure the security and integrity of our customers
data.

------
amykhar
Philadelphia area, Full Time Junior Web Application Developer, No remote. No
recruiters.

Are you an energetic, smart, hard working developer looking to make a
difference? We are the place for you. Our company is at the forefront of the
emerging sleep industry. We are the leading Sleep EMR company and have a
backlog of projects and ideas being asked for by our customers and employees.

We currently need a junior web application developer. We use PHP, JQuery and
MySQL, but if you are a whiz at some other web programming language, we are
willing to teach the right person to use our languages of choice.

Here are some awesome things about our company: We are an employee and
customer focused business with benefits like - we offer flex time, Christmas
week off and, every other Friday, our developers get to spend time working on
things that motivate and interest them.

If you are an A player looking for an A company you have found your spot. We
are offering a package that could pay as much as $70k for the right person.
This is not a remote position, and we are not offering a relocation package at
this time.

Actual candidates only please. No recruiters.

SleepEx is the leading provider of software for the Sleep Lab Industry. We are
a small team, about 13 people. We dress casually, and work very hard.

~~~
canadiancreed
An interesting role and a location that is of intrest, but I wonder if you'd
consider folks applying from outside the US or not?

~~~
amykhar
No. Unfortunately, we are not in a position to sponsor visas at this time.

------
vtrac
Austin, TX / NYC, NY / London, UK

Bazaarvoice is hiring for a bunch of positions - big data software engineers,
front-end engineers, DevOps, etc. Ping me for more info.

Here's the DevOps spec:

 _Who We Want_ : Bazaarvoice serves traffic on some of the biggest websites on
the internet. Every day our content is served to tens of millions of people
making tens of thousands of requests per second, resulting in tens of
thousands of gigabytes of traffic. Our request logs alone add up to almost 1TB
daily. If the thought of doubling these numbers excites you, we'd love to hear
from you.

 _Responsibilities_ : * Develop internal tools and processes to maintain
stability and performance of our infrastructure * Work with Development teams
to build applications in an Operationally sustainable way * Design cross-
datacenter, world-wide systems with a high availability mindset * Research,
analyze and propose new technology solutions for Bazaarvoice's infrastructure
* Make things go faster

 _Skills and Experience Necessary for the Role_ : * Bachelor's degree in CS,
EE or MIS; or equivalent experience * 5+ years experience with LAMP
development/administration * Hands-on scripting with shell & Python/Ruby/Perl
* Thorough understanding of TCP/IP networking & DNS * Excellent project
management, communication, prioritization and analytical skills * Strong
customer service mindset

 _Technologies_ : * Linux * Tomcat * Solr/Lucene * MySQL * Amazon Web Services
(EC2, S3, VPC)

 _Bonus experience_ : * Puppet/Chef * Hadoop/BI/Big Data * Cassandra *
OpenStack/Eucalyptus * Open source contributions

------
mpakes
CoffeeTable - San Francisco - Full time, local.

At CoffeeTable (<http://www.coffeetable.com>), we’re combining the best parts
of commerce, catalog shopping, and tablet devices to create truly inspiring
shopping experiences. Whereas the ecommerce giants like Amazon and EBay are
all about searching and comparing technical specs, we’re putting the fun back
into shopping. Discover products, shop with friends, and get that same special
feeling when you walk into a store and they know your name, your size, and
exactly what you’d like but didn’t know it.

Referral Bonus: Refer a candidate that we hire, and win a new, top-of-the-line
iPad 3! (64GB, Wi-Fi + 4G)

Looking For:

* Senior iOS developers

* Server-side developers (CT is a Rails shop, but love Python/Django devs too)

* Front-end web developers

CoffeeTable is a small team (2 developers) looking to grow in a big way. New
hires will have a huge opportunity to make a big impact across the board, from
product direction, to design, to architecture.

Well funded ($2.5MM Series A from Strategic Partners in the catalog industry)
and located right across from AT&T Park in San Francisco.

See <http://www.coffeetable.com/jobs> for more info.

------
5vforest
GovHub (<http://www.govhub.org>) is looking for a full-stack Rails developer
to lead our team in Berkeley, CA.

GovHub is an online platform that aims to revolutionize the way we consume
political information and how we use that information to impact policy
development, without the interference of big organized interests.

We launched our initial product in late February, and now we’re preparing to
embark on a new project, one that will help citizens to get their voice heard
by the government officials who matter most. We’re looking for an experienced
Ruby on Rails developer to spearhead this newest iteration of our site, which
will include rewriting some of our current functionality as well. (We’re
currently built on Symfony 1.4.)

What we’re trying to build isn’t simple, but we’re confident that with the
experience of having built most of it before, and with a venerable and well-
rounded developer to take the reins on the project, we’ll be able to do it
well, do it quickly, and make a real impact on the space.

About us: we’re young, inexperienced, and extremely committed to this company.
Currently we’re just one CTO/developer and one CEO/bizdev guy, with a few
other folks helping out peripherally. Ideally, you’d be as passionate about
the product as we are, and would want to join us in a full-time role. For the
right person, we can offer a competitive salary, equity, and a chance to make
this project as much of yours as it is ours.

Get in touch: abecker AT govhub DOT org.

[http://blog.govhub.org/post/22396376388/govhub-is-looking-
fo...](http://blog.govhub.org/post/22396376388/govhub-is-looking-for-a-full-
stack-rails-developer-to)

------
jefflcap
Captricity - Berkeley, CA - Full-time (relocation assistance avail.)

Captricity is seeking a Chief of Technical Staff.

Captricity allows anyone to turn paper-based data into structured electronic
data. Our vision is to bridge the physical and electronic worlds of data. The
genesis of the company comes from research on how technology can improve the
efficiency of low-resource organizations around the world.

We’re an early stage startup comprised of industry veterans and UC Berkeley
Phd grads, combining cutting-edge research with proven skills in product
design. We’re backed by some of Silicon Valley’s best investors and firms,
tackling a huge problem with tremendous social and economic potential impact.

We’re looking for a proven technical leader who can lead a team of engineers
to success; someone who can sling code with the best of them but wants broader
scope and wants to make an impact — a really big impact.

We combine machine learning, computer vision and crowdsourcing to provide a
seamless bridge between the offline and online worlds. You’ll help lead us in
building and scaling out our technology, product, and business.

You: ambitious, technical leader, adept at managing both the technology and
the people behind it. You’ll work with the company leadership on a regular
basis; actually, you are part of the company leadership .

You’ll play a big part in creating and executing the company’s engineering and
product roadmaps. Just as important, you’ll help define the engineering
culture of the company and help us change the world. How often do you get to
do that?

More details: <http://captricity.com/jobs/#CTS>

------
nscharhon
Seattle, WA - Pariveda Solutions (full-time)

At Pariveda Solutions we focus on The Business of IT®, helping our clients
improve their bottom line through information technology strategy and
solutions. Our goal is to be the #1 privately held IT consulting firm in the
world, striving to build long-term relationships with clients where
partnership is a centerpiece. Our mission is to incubate, develop and deploy
world-class talent in service to our clients.

The Pariveda Opportunity:

As a Pariveda Associate, you will work on small project teams to deliver
solutions to our customers:

• On most of your projects you will work directly with our clients: o To
understand and document their business and technology requirements. o To
design, code and test technology solutions. • On IT strategy or process
projects, you will be a member of a team with more senior Pariveda
consultants. You will work with many technologies and work as an IT visionary
for the client. • On some projects, you may be a team lead for one or more
consultants. • You will be involved in building Pariveda by participating in
intellectual capital development, training, recruiting, and business
development. • You will work mostly with local clients as a part of our
geographic model, minimizing travel requirements. • You will work alongside
some of the sharpest developers to improve your technical and consulting
skills.

This is an exciting opportunity to help build our fast growing national
consulting company, your career, as well as the careers of others.

Candidates must meet the following requirements:

• Three to seven years of consulting or related experience • Experience as a
team lead or senior developer • Experience in one or more technologies: o Java
/ J2EE o Microsoft.NET o Business Intelligence Technologies o ASP.net o SQL o
AJAX o JavaScript o HTML o CSS • Experience working with clients or customers
• Experience with multiple phases of the SDLC • Ability to read and understand
technical documents written in English, with good communication skills on
email and phone conferences • Ability to share knowledge and expertise with
other Pariveda software developers • Strong analytical thinking and problem
solving skills • Strong written and oral communication skills • Bachelor’s
Degree in MIS, Computer Science or Comparable major • Legally authorized to
work for any company in the United States without sponsorship

------
aviflax
NYC, remote friendly

Arc90 is hiring an experienced Web application developer. We need a developer
with a deep understanding and appreciation of the Web, with experience
designing and building server-side solutions. The ideal candidate would be
proficient with both Java and C# and open to learning and mastering a new
language.

<http://arc90.com/jobs/web-application-developer/>

------
jnelson5
Mountain View CA, Full-Time, Web Application Engineer

Luminate.com is seeking an engineer with a strong background in web
application development and implementation. As a member of the web
applications group you will get to work on our core front end product as well
as help design and implement our next generation products. We are changing the
way people interact with images online and here is your chance to help push
that vision to the next level. Come work at one of the hottest silicon valley
startups along side veteran engineers and architects from Netscape, TellMe,
LiveOps, and Digg and backed by top tier VC's and Google.

Required experience and knowledge:

* Experience in professional software web apps development (start-up environment preferred)

* Open source contributor is a big plus.

* Expert knowledge with HTML, Python (or Ruby), Javascript, JQuery, CSS

* Strong sense of design and end user experience

* Highly creative individual

* Proven experience in development of cross browser compatible web applications

* Excellent communication skills

* Ability to work in a fast paced, collaborative and iterative programming environment

Contact: john@luminate.com -or-
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ogXMVfwE&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ogXMVfwE&s=HackerNews)

------
nixme
San Francisco, CA - Do (<http://do.com/jobs>)

Do is on a mission to build the best tools for small teams and businesses
across the world.

We're hiring developers and designers for backend + frontend web, and mobile
(iOS and Android).

Tech: Ruby. Lots of Javascript/Coffeescript. Backbone. PostgreSQL, Redis,
Solr. iOS. Android.

And we're a Salesforce company. Solid funding, great benefits, competitive
comp.

I'd love to chat if you're interested - gopal@do.com

------
rory_k
Priory Solutions - London, UK - Junior Developer

We're expanding and need a talented and keen Junior Developer with Javascript
and C# skills to join our team. You'll implement features, solve issues, fix
bugs, write tests, and become expert in our products.

If you

\- Have 0-3 years dev experience with strong Javascript & C#

\- Enjoy writing solid code, solving problems, fixing bugs, writing tests,
delivering value

\- Want to work at a small innovative software company

\- Are awesome

then drop me an email rory.kingan@priorysolutions.com

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we have been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

------
GavinB
New York City / NYC

Assistant Project Manager - help us design "subversively educational" games
for kids. One part game designer, one part project coordinator, one part
community manager. Can be entry level, but any experience in games, web, or
mobile spaces a plus.

[http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?...](http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?job_did=J3G2WR72G5KL4P511HX)

------
fishpi
Santa Clara, CA, USA - London, UK - Bangalore, India

Arista Networks is looking for software engineers, hardware engineers and
software interns (as well as a bunch of other positions I probably don't know
about). We are a fast-growing pre-IPO company that produces high-performance
datacenter ethernet switches.

More information at <http://www.aristanetworks.com/en/careers>

~~~
rms25
hey fishpi, I think there might be a problem with your website. When I click
software engineer I got the hardware engineer description, and when I clicked
hardware engineer I got the Technical Solutions Engineer description. I tried
this with IE9 and Opera Version 11.62 on Windows 7 and both yielded same
result

------
mikeinterviewst
InterviewStreet (<http://interviewstreet.com>) - Mountain View and Bangalore

Programmers for frontend, backend, and project management roles. Our hacker
team is 5 strong, so you'll be tackling a huge variety of projects. Help fix a
horribly broken hiring world by creating the best platform for addictive
programming problems and tutorials.

team+mv or team+blr at interviewstreet dot com

------
app
New York, NY / San Francisco, CA (mobile devs only)

VIMEO -- vimeo.com/jobs

Looking for:

PHP App Engineers

Backend Engineers (<http://bit.ly/JLMR3C>)

Designers (<http://bit.ly/InBF0T>)

QA Engineers (<http://bit.ly/KsY3BA>)

Mobile Engineers (to be posted soon)

Mobile Designers (to be posted soon)

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node. And pretty much any mobile platform.

------
sameersegal
Bangalore, India - Artoo: www.artoo.in

We are using Android & Cloud for low literate, first technology users at the
base of the pyramid to help businesses become more effective in alleviating
poverty! We work on Play! framework, Nginx, AWS, Android, WebSockets and more
...

We are looking for Android, Cloud engineers, data scientists, artists. We are
also open to creating a role if you can convince us!

Drop me a line at sameer[at]artoo[dot]in

------
kittkat
Boston, MA- Jana's hiring: Full-Stack Web Developers, Web Development Interns,
Head of Engineering

Jana.com is disrupting the advertising and research industry in the developing
world. With our mobile platform we enable big players, like the World Bank,
The Economist, or Microsoft, to get crucial customer feedback in days instead
of months and have consumers test innovative products with the push of a
button. We're engaging 2.1 billion people in emerging markets, earning revenue
in 50 countries and have raised almost $10M from premier VC investors.

Our team bursts with talent from MIT, Harvard, Stanford and Google but we're
pretty relaxed, except during weekly Settlers of Catan battles in the office,
ice-cream runs on Wednesdays or beer runs every Friday.

In short, we're having fun disrupting century old industries through cutting
edge mobile technology.

Right now we're looking for full-stack web-developers. So, if you think you
could have the same kind of fun come talk to us!

You can view all our open positions and apply at: <http://jana.com/about-
us/careers/>

------
minhajuddin
Cosmicvent Software (Hyderabad, India <http://cosmicvent.com/contact-us>):
<http://cosmicvent.com> We are hiring freshers who like problem solving. We
can even train you for a month on the technologies which we use(ruby, rails,
mongodb, javascript, backbone)

------
soham
San Francisco Bay Area (Specifically Palo Alto area)

Eng-services team at Box.com is hiring (<https://github.com/box>). Fulltime.
Relocation/INTERN/H1B ok.

Our small team has an outsized impact on the entire engineering team (100+),
technical architecture and Enterprise deployments in general. Looking for
people specifically interested in this area.

------
topperge
UberEther - Northern Virginia - Full Time Developers

We build identity and access management solutions while melding in big data
for analytics and real time risk assessment.

We're looking for some young, talented developers (0-2 years out of college)
who want to change the way applications and data is secured. We're bringing in
5 junior resources to pair with our current team to build some awesome new
solutions for our customers.

Due to the nature of our client base you must be a US Citizen and have the
ability to obtain a top secret security clearance.

Full benefits all paid for by us, no need to worry. Great salaries and $10,000
bonus once your clearance comes through. A great opportunity to get into one
of the most challenging environments to protect huge amounts of data.

We started the company because we were tired of the corporate BS found in most
organizations. We're tryingt o do things differently.
(<http://uberether.com/about/>) If you're interested email me at:
matt@uberether.com

------
leeny
TrialPay - Mountain View, CA (F/T, will cover relo)

TrialPay is hiring back-end generalists.

Small eng team. No bureaucracy. Really smart people. Actually making money.
aline@trialpay.com

Read more about us here: [http://allthingsd.com/20120131/visa-places-bet-on-
new-approa...](http://allthingsd.com/20120131/visa-places-bet-on-new-approach-
to-payments-with-rare-investment-in-trialpay/)

------
gsteph22
Drawn to Scale - San Francisco, Distributed Databases

www.drawntoscale.com Just drop a line to spire@drawntoscale.com

We're building Spire, a database for real-time big data. We're building a SQL
engine, fulltext search, and more on top of HBase. It's incredibly fun because
we get to build a database _from scratch_ , and we get to do some really cool
stuff with distributed systems.

We’re obsessed with building pragmatic things that work in “the real world”
and joining them with the most cutting-edge distributed systems research.
We’ve built and run some of the largest companies and infrastructures: Sun,
Amazon, Google, Intel, and more. Even the CEO codes almost every day.

Engineer: Database Core / Distributed Systems: San Francisco

Help our core team build a database from the ground up. Finally, you can do
things “the way they should be”. Instead of a db from the 1980′s, we’re
creating a platform for modern, real-time applications.

Here are some things you may enjoy doing or learning about:

-Building query planners and optimizers -Compiler design -Functional programming (Scala, Clojure, etc.) -Distributed systems architecture: failover, replication -JVM tuning and performance hacks -Turning academic research into reality -Resilient systems for the real world -Engineer: Operations and Automation: San Francisco

Yes, this is a “DevOps” role. If you like coding _and_ systems work, you’re
going to enjoy this. You’ll be the one responsible for building clusters that
heal themselves and deploy seamlessly in the cloud or customer sites.

-Cluster automation -Deployment frameworks like Chef, Puppet, CFEngine -Building monitoring tools that you enjoy using -Upgrading and recovering from failure with no downtime -How to make Linux behave -Hadoop/HBase/BigTable/other distributed systems -And perhaps a bit of UX hackin’

------
schelle
San Francisco, CA - <http://www.indiegogo.com>: Rails, DevOps and Scalability
engineers - Full Time and Internship

Indiegogo is hiring all sorts of engineers (and more) to scale out our global
crowdfunding platform. With the signing of the JOBS Act, things are only
heating up more and it's a great time to join (for more info:
<http://www.indiegogo.com/contact/press>). We're closing additional funding in
order to keep paces with the customer and technical demands of the new
frontier of crowdfunding. In doing so, we're expanding the team and our data-
driven approach to empowering anyone, anywhere, to raise money for anything -
spanning creative, cause and entrepreneurial projects.

Apply by sending an email to: hn-jobs@indiegogo.com (full list of openings:
<http://www.indiegogo.com/about/careers>)

------
nealmydataorg
Tool to manage (add. search, modify) Jobs data regarding who is hiring
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913997>) can be accessed at
<http://mydataorganizer.com/ycombJobsMay2012.html>

Please provide feedback. Thanks, Neal

------
amduser29
Life360 - San Francisco

Love geolocation? We are processing over 200 million points / day

Want to work on something that matters? Over 15 million people are trusting us
with their family safety needs.

Want to be respected? Work on interesting projects that you have a material
impact on and get paid well doing it.

<http://life360.jobscore.com/list> alex@life360.com

------
donohoe
New York, Backend and Frontend Developers, PM, & Design. Full-time.

    
    
      UPDATE: Only job enquires please. 
      I'm not interested in your consulting company services 
      or recruitment agency at this time. Thanks.
    

I'm hiring for a number of positions for a new global business site from
Atlantic Media. We're based in NYC with an office in Soho. Each role is a
hands-on position and you will be working closely with other developers on
your team and editorial. There is the opportunity to work on a large number of
fun and challenging problems as the site and team grow.

 _Backend Developer_ \- Expert level Django/Python or WordPress/PHP
experience. You will work with other developers to build a solid backend and
devise solutions for our unique set of editorial and application needs.
Expertise optimizing code for high traffic sites a must (scalability, caching
etc).

 _Frontend Developer_ \- We're not beholden to any JS framework (yet) but lets
assume jQuery as a start point. Emphasis on building solid user experiences
and web applications. Focus on new and emerging "HTML5" technologies and APIs
(localStorage, geo, offline) and a view to mobile first.

 _Design_ \- Looking for a strong design lead to work with product and dev
(we're all on the same team, literally). You'll be given wide creative voice
and actively encouraged to push in new directions as opposed to traditional
methods.

You’ll be working with other great minds from Atlantic Media, WSJ, NiemanLab,
Gawker and many others. The cast is assembling.

Interested? You should be. I’m not leaving the West Coast just for the bagels.

Take a look at the postings linked below from Atlantic Media’s site.

Use those as a guide and feel free to contact me directly: michael@donohoe.io

    
    
      Project Manager
      http://bit.ly/HT6BGB
    
      Web Designer
      http://bit.ly/IyjuA7
    
      LAMP/Python Developer (refers to Django, Wordpress also good)
      http://bit.ly/IyjX5r
    
      Senior Developer
      http://bit.ly/IyjBvC
    

Get in touch. Traditional resume is fine but bonus points:

\- Links to your work on GitHub or other public repos

\- StackOverflow profile

\- Links to websites or services where you've had a primary development role.

For Design, any work on Dribbble or other portfolio platform is great. Please
draw attention to any mobile work or UI ideas you've explored.

------
Nebula_Inc
Nebula - Palo Alto and Seattle - Dev/Ops Automation Engineer - full time devs

Nebula is dedicated to enabling all businesses to easily, securely and
inexpensively deploy large private cloud computing infrastructures.

We are seeking a versatile, well rounded automation engineer to play an
integral role in shipping the V1 of our groundbreaking product: The Nebula
Cloud Controller. This person will have direct ownership of mission-criticial
projects, direct visibility to company executives, and own test engineering
for the company.

Responsibilities

Determine and implement automated testing strategy Design, build and automate
test cases in Python Participate in bi-weekly scrum sessions. Drive Nebula's
continuous integration environment Help Nebula ship our product releases on
time.

Environment: Python, Jenkins, Linux, OpenStack

Apply here: <http://www.nebula.com/careers/devops-automation-engineer>

------
functionx
Function(x) Inc. / Viggle - New York City / San Francisco Full-time - Software
/ Platform Engineers

Function(x) is a start-up "mode," technology driven media company that
recently launched the award-wining iOS app (coming soon to the Android market)
dubbed Viggle - the first of its kind loyalty and rewards program for watching
television (bit.ly/GHC4t2).

You can check into your favorite TV shows with Viggle and get great, real,
tangible rewards such as movie tickets, music, gift cards and much, much more.
All just for watching the TV shows you love.

The main conduit through which people interact with Viggle is through the
mobile platform, so your work will directly reach the millions of users across
the country (and beyond) that we plan on reaching.

As a member of our product engineering team, you’ll build real products for
the real world. You’ll be responsible for developing server-side
infrastructure that powers our mobile and web based product offerings.

Responsibilities will include everything from product specification to system
design to implementation to operational deployment. Function(x) systems
operate at large scale under highly variable load, so experience with or
interest in designing systems for high-availability and scalability is a must.

We’re building a great infrastructure to support Viggle – we’re not afraid to
choose the best technology for the job, from Java to Node.js to RubyOnRails to
Riak to PHP and Python We use open source and want our engineers to contribute
back to the projects we use. Our development processes are agile and
transparent.

Interested? See more:

San Francisco -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oiwdWfwH&s=hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oiwdWfwH&s=hackernews)

New York -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=of1PVfwK&s=hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=of1PVfwK&s=hackernews)

------
matrix
Salt Lake City, Utah

Black Diamond is hiring for entry level web developers and for an enterprise
systems role. This is a rare opportunity to combine a passion for outdoor
sports (climbing, skiing, mountaineering, and more) while working as part of a
smart, motivated software team.

For more details, see the careers section at blackdiamondequipment.com

------
jreposa
Brooklyn, NY - AD60, MyBankTracker.com

Web Developer - <http://www.ad60.com/jobs/>

------
lorinavalny
Clifton, NJ Onsite Web Developer Needed "designer fluent in html/css/js" This
is a new position, we are looking for an individual who can craft the visual
and interactive experience that clients and prospects have with our brands.
You will need a high level of creativity with an emphasis on collaboration!
You will be challenged to create a visual message that is consistent with our
existing brands while exploring new ideas and ways to communicate our message.
If you have what it takes - email your resume to lori@fortressitx.com along
with your portfolio. <http://www.fortressitx.com>
<http://www.dedicatednow.com> <http://www.solarvps.com>

------
kevingessner
New York NY -- Full-time, on-site

Fog Creek Software -- We're looking for top-notch software developers and
sysadmins/devops magicians, as well as designers and front-end developers.

Great salary, kick-ass benefits, paid relocation.

Learn more at <http://www.fogcreek.com/careers.html>

------
karaanne
AxialMarket - NYC - Sr. Software Engineer (FT, no remote, no H1B) AxialMarket
is an internet-based 2-sided marketplace for buyers and sellers of private
companies, combining social interaction and networking tools with real-time
workflow, data and analytics.

We write Python and JavaScript We use modern tools like EC2, Redis, Memcached,
Real-time analytics and RabbitMQ We care A LOT about design We have a ton of
data detailing the behavior of participants in our marketplace We are the
largest online marketplace of private company transaction participants We work
out of our own beautiful, open, bright office near Union Square/Flatiron We
pay market We offer meaningful equity
<https://www.axialmarket.com/about/careers/>

------
windust
OptionsCity - Chicago, IL - Developer

OptionsCity creates professional Options trading software that interacts with
the Chicago / NY Exchanges (CME, CBOE, LIFFE, NYSE). We need a Developer to
help us get things done (we have a long to-do list and a bunch of features in
the queue, and not enough people :).

The position is entry level (Junior Developer / Graduate), so as requirements
we don't expect you to know a lot (Our stack for the curious is J2SE, SVN,
Hibernate, MySql). The only two real big requirements are to be smart, and
work with constraints. These two requirements are much better defined at our
site <http://www.optionscity.com/jobs/developer.htm> (and yes, we decided to
go with the maritime themed job posting!)

Thanks!

Freddy

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY - Full Time \- J.Crew - Java Web Application Developer / Front
End Engineers

Are you looking to work on something new? Want to be part of an exciting
project that is currently underway? Than the opportunity at J.Crew might be
the one for you. Please feel free to reach out to me at Jason.Chen@jcrew.com
if you are interested..

Front End Engineer -
[http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/result/10118702/3663/DiceId...](http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/result/10118702/3663/DiceId_10118702/J.%2BCrew/front-
end-engineer)

Java Web Application Developer -
[http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/result/10118702/617414/Dice...](http://seeker.dice.com/jobsearch/result/10118702/617414/DiceId_10118702/J.%2BCrew/java-
web-application-developer)

------
ShaneSullivan
Burnaby, BC

autoTRADER.ca is Canada's leading automotive marketplace and our Burnaby dev
team is hiring multiple positions, including:

\- Web Solutions Architect \- Senior QA Manager \- QA Engineers

We develop autoTRADER.ca using Microsoft.Net C#, SQL Server, and related
technologies. We also develop for iPhone (#5 in category) and iPad (#1 in
category) plus have just started with Android. We develop and support high
volume back-end services using WCF, REST, SOAP, etc.

We have a great benefits package which includes paid home internet/mobile
phone, $1000 tuition reimbursement, paid conferences (we're sending devs to
both WWDC and Google IO this year), a bonus system and flexible medical
benefits.

To apply, please visit <http://www.jobsattrader.com>

------
jasonshen
Ridejoy (YC S11). San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Engineer number one.

Interested in getting in on the ground floor of fundamentally changing the way
people travel or, as one of our users said, "restoring people's faith in
humanity"?

See more at: <http://ridejoy.com/jobs>

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Boston, and Menlo Park.

Delphix (www.delphix.com) is a data virtualization company that does for
databases what VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are
on track for similar success. The product is unique and provides huge value to
our users - in our first year of selling, we have already added 30 large
corporate customers, including many of the Fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble,
Staples, Qualcomm, etc.). The engineering team is top notch, which includes
inventors and architects of the VMware platform, Oracle RAC, Sun ZFS file
system, and DTrace. We believe database virtualization is the next frontier
for achieving 100x payback in IT, and Delphix is leading the way.

Delphix engineering sits at the nexus of three core technologies: databases,
operating systems, and the cloud. We've taken the best and brightest across
the industry and built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea
has a voice and can drive unique projects with the backing of a wealth of
knowledge and experience. Whether its developing new abstractions in the
filesystem, designing an architecture to inter-operate with a novel database,
or developing a new cloud paradigm for structured data, there is no lack of
hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

WANTED (intelligent/creative/passionate problem solvers)

Do you want to work with brilliant people in a culture where creativity and
clarity of thinking is encouraged and rewarded? Are you interested in working
on the Data, the next big problem in Data Center? Do you thrive on solving
difficult technical challenges? Do you take pride in writing beautiful code
with a strong attention to detail? Then we are looking for you! Engineers who
strive to master their craft; generalists who want to contribute at all levels
of the application, from the database to the client and all things in-between.
Delphix offers awesome tough technical challenges in the Systems Management,
File Systems, Distributed / Cloud Computing, Clustering, Databases, and
software excellence.

Email jobs@delphix.com for more information and include Hacker News in the
subject line.

------
joshTheGoods
Ensighten - Cupertino (will relo) - (full-time and intern, designers,
developers, leaders)

We help some of the biggest brands in the world (MS, Sony, AMEX, Purina, etc)
manage the flows of data for their various digital footholds (web, mobile,
etc). We've braved the early startup landscape and are looking to scale into a
world class organization on the scale of most of our clients. We do JavaScript
everywhere, and deal with massively scalable and highly available
infrastructure composed of multiple commercial clouds (EC2, Azure, RackSpace,
Terremark, etc). We're looking for brilliant and energetic people.

employment@ensighten.com <http://ensighten.com/company/careers>

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>) Hiring engineers--UI/UX,
frontend, backend data mining/algorithms. See <http://panjiva.com/jobs>

------
ajh980
Detroit (Downtown), MI - Glocal - Full-time (will cover relocation)

Glocal (www.glocal.com) is looking for developers to join our growing team and
help develop the next major destination for watching video online. We are
funded (series A), located in Downtown Detroit (Campus Martius), and
backed/partnered with a major technology firm. We will cover relocation
expenses.

Candidates must have a wide range of development skills and be willing to take
on major responsibility right away. Our technology is mostly Rails,
Javascript, Python, Ruby, MySQL, and much more all hosted on Engineyard and
S3.

Want to change the world, and the city of Detroit? Please send resumes to
jobs@glocal.com.

------
uwe_dushan
San Francisco, CA. Full time. <http://www.unknownworlds.com/jobs>

Looking for talented engineers to work on Natural Selection 2. Would consider
remote work for the right candidate.

The tech is some of the best I've seen in the 11 odd years I've worked in the
games industry. Team is small (8 in the office, few more remote) and most
excellent. We are a creatively independent, well funded, rather ambitious,
anti-crunch, post-hierarchy, release often, 'real' games company.

Email us here: jobs@unknownworlds.com or drop me a line directly
(dushan@unknownworlds.com) - I'm one of the core engineers.

------
whymsicalburito
Redular - Orange County, CA

We have recently secured funding for our next ambitious project and are
building a team of 3 engineers to help us bring the project to life!

Requirements: \- Formal Computer Science training \- Have code you wrote
running on a live web server, and working properly. \- Proficient in OOP (PHP,
Java, Ruby, Python, etc) \- Basic understanding of MVC Frameworks \- Love
tackling hard problems.

Bonuses: \- Previous Start-Up experience \- Data Visualization experience \-
Machine Learning experience

Compensation and Perks: \- $6k + Equity \- Monthly beach day! (during the
summer)

<http://redular.com/jobs>

------
Dwatson783
Havas Digital - Boston - Full Time - BI Developer & ETL/API Developer (no
remote, relo welcome to discuss)

Havas Digital is a global marketing agency focused on utilizing data to help
drive marketing initiatives for our clients. To help drive the greatest
results for our clients we use Artemis- a Havas developed analytics platform
that drives decisions using big data. If you're interested in learning about
digital marketing, analytics and enjoy playing with data from ad servers,
twitter, facebook, site analytics, offline campaigns, CRMs and more then we're
what you're looking for.

The two roles we are hiring for are based in Boston as part of our solutions
team. These candidates will work as part of a small team to build new
capabilities for clients, increase the sources of data we use to build
insights and lead new ideas to expand the platform development.

What we're looking for: \- A person that lives to tell a story through data.
That understands design and presentation and is willing to go past the
traditional to bring better insights. They should also have an understanding
of the data and it's structure, how it should be molded and prepared to
optimize it's use. An interest in online marketing is helpful, experience with
big data is preferred and the desire to learn more technically and in the
business is welcomed with open arms. If you've worked with Tableau,
Microstrategy, Excelcius and the other handful of BI tools out there- we want
to hear from you.

-A person who loves working with data, is interested in pushing the cutting edges of data and what we can do with it and has an interest in social media and online marketing. You should have experience with pulling data from APIs such as those from Facebook, Twitter, GA. You've worked with manipulating those data sets, automating the processes to feed systems with what you've built and tied it out nicely by inserting QA and controls to monitor your work. You have no fear of diving in and figuring things out and can learn the tools you need to in order to service the platform the best you can.

For more on Havas Digital and Artemis: <http://www.havasdigital.com/artemis/>

Interested? Email me at Doug.Watson[at]HavasDigital.com

------
zinxq
Refresh.io - Palo Alto - Full Time

Designer & Front-End Developer

You will have 4+ years of experience using your design skills to build front-
end interfaces across platforms (web and mobile). With strong project
management and communication skills you're comfortable working in a fast-paced
iterative environment. You have command of UX and UI and have a good sense of
typography and color. From time-to-time your friends call you a "ninja" as it
relates to your JavaScript, HTML and CSS skills. You have built apps
Objective-C.

<http://www.refresh.io/jobs>

------
rjsjr
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Social Finance <http://sofi.org/> is fixing Student Loans with better rates,
alumni investment, and great social integration. We're looking for a range of
Software Developers and Product Managers to come work with an experienced
startup engineering team and build great products. Backed by Eric Schmidt and
Steve Anderson, we're located in the beautiful Presidio and have a free
shuttle from downtown.

Apply online at <https://sofi.resumetracker.com/public>

------
cchilton
San Francisco, CA - IOS and Android Engineers - No remote

Mindjet has long been known as the global standard for visual mapping of ideas
and information, and now provides collaborative work management solutions that
dramatically improve how people can work better together. Mindjet’s incredible
market opportunity is driving its rapid expansion. It must ensure that it
creates products in the most integrated, agile and effective way. Therefore,
we have the need for Mobile Software Engineers.

<http://www.mindjet.com/about/careers/>

------
adam1010
RentStuff.com -- Chicago, IL -- Full Time PHP Developer for a venture-backed
start-up working out of 1871 in Chicago (in the Merchandise Mart)

<http://www.rentstuff.com/jobs/php_dev>

We are a marketplace for renting out stuff you own to other people (bikes,
camera equipment, tents and outdoor gear, etc) and we also aggregate listings
from local rental shops (think Kayak.com).

Intimate, small team environment with lots of authority and great perks!

Mysql, jQuery, Bootstrap, LAMP, EC2, AWS, Javascript, FT, Full-Time

------
melissatrahan
San Francisco, CA. Full time or intern.

Massive Health is hiring. We're a start-up based in San Francisco, and
combined our team has previously shipped products to over half a billion
people. We're using this consumer product expertise to improve healthcare by
creating beautiful tools that deliver useful insights for getting and staying
healthy. We've already launched an app called The Eatery, and there's lots
more to come.

learn more here: <http://massivehealth.com/jobs>

------
Uchikoma
Berlin, Germany DevOps and Senior/Excellent Java developers You can reach me
at stephan.schmidt@brands4friends.de I'll do the interviewing (+ some
developers ;-) Vice CTO

------
sbrekken
Unfold - Oslo, Norway - Full time.

We are currently looking for an ambitious and talented front-end developer
with significant hands-on experience to join our team in Oslo, Norway.

You have extensive HTML, CSS and JavaScript knowledge. You’re eager to explore
new technologies and techniques as our field is rapidly changing. While we are
very focused around front-end development, server-side experience is also
valued.

<http://unfold.no/vacancies>

------
pariveda1
Pariveda Solutions - Houston, TX - FT We are looking for application
developers with excellent problem solving skills and a passion for technology
to join our IT consulting team in Houston. If you or someone you know may be
interested, please visit our website at
[http://parivedasolutions.com/TalentDevelopment/Pages/BrowseB...](http://parivedasolutions.com/TalentDevelopment/Pages/BrowseBy.aspx).
We want to hear from you!

------
asmosoinio
Turku (Finland), Espoo (Finland), Manila (Philippines), remote work in also a
genuine option.

Gecko Landmarks' brings location based services to everyone in emerging
markets, because not everyone can (>60% of global population) read maps.

We are hiring a Software Developer (and Beyond) for mobile (Android, J2ME) and
server-side (Python, Google App Engine) work.

More information: <http://geckolandmarks.com/jobs.html>

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Almost every technological and medical innovation in the world has its roots
in a scientific paper. Science drives much of the world’s innovation. The
faster science moves, the faster the world moves.

It's widely held that science is too slow, and too closed. We are working on
changing that, and re-inventing the way that scientists communicate. The
stakes are high. If the inefficiencies in science can be removed, we may be
able to accelerate science by a factor of 2, leading to a huge impact for
humanity.

For more on the problem Academia.edu is solving, see the guest post on
TechCrunch last Sunday on 'The Future of Science' by Academia.edu's founder,
Richard Price <http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-science/>

Academia.edu has over 1.2 million registered users, and over 3.5 million
monthly unique visitors. Both of these metrics tripled in 2011. Over 4,500
papers are added to the platform each day, and over 3,500 academics join each
day.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We need talented engineers to come and help us with the mission. We have a
strong engineering culture. We're an 11 person team based in downtown San
Francisco. The site is in Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

★ tools for scientists to share their work faster and more openly

★ algorithms to mine our data, and to find out what research is trending in
real time

★ back-end infrastructure to scale the site on AWS

What we're looking for are:

☀ 2+ years of web development experience

☀ Experience with the full engineering stack

☀ Passion for engineering

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture.

There is more information here <http://academia.edu/hiring>. H1B candidates
are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

~~~
heretohelp
I had a conversation with your CEO once that made my stomach sink pretty
badly. Your emphasis on academic credentials rather than projects, portfolio,
or experience at the time for potential hires really put me off.

~~~
crasshopper
My first thought: isn't Mendeley already the academic (paper-sharing) social
network?

------
pariveda1
Pariveda Solutions is hiring in Houston! We are looking for application
developers with excellent problem solving skills and a passion for technology
to join our IT consulting team. If you or someone you know may be interested,
please visit our website at
[http://parivedasolutions.com/TalentDevelopment/Pages/BrowseB...](http://parivedasolutions.com/TalentDevelopment/Pages/BrowseBy.aspx).

------
willf
Wordnik.com (San Mateo, California)

We have lots of positions at Wordnik (wordnik.com) as we build out our new
recommendation and discovery engine.

Check out the jobs page at <http://www.wordnik.com/jobs> or write me directly
(will@wordnik.com)

Machine Learning Expert: At Wordnik, we work with text — lots of text. Wordnik
uses empirical methods to build recommendation systems and to extend and
improve our Word Graph. We employ statistical, machine-learning, and deep-
learning methods to exploit that prior knowledge for the modeling of text. We
are a coding shop; developers in addition to researchers.

Computational Linguist: At Wordnik, we work with text — lots of text. Wordnik
uses empirical methods to extend and improve our Word Graph, and we employ
statistical, machine-learning, and deep-learning methods to exploit that prior
knowledge for the modeling of text. We are a coding shop; developers in
addition to researchers.

Full-Time Web and Mobile Designer: You are a talented designer that knows the
web and mobile ecosystems inside and out. You're passionate about mobile and
the web. You have ideas spilling out of your head for design simplifications,
improvements, and additions to the user experiences affecting millions of
people. Your design work is clean, focused, and inspiring to others.

Mobile Developer: You are an eager iOS developer who is a quick learner, with
a passion for creating delightful and intuitive software. You want to help
push the platform to its limits, with implementation approaches transcending
even Apple’s first-party apps.

Frontend Hacker: We're looking for a Ruby/JS hacker with aesthetic
sensibilities who can help us improve our existing ruby applications and build
cool new things like our mobile site, games, browser extensions, etc.

Server Engineer: Wordnik is looking for a senior level engineer to help
develop our public and private API system. You will help build our out
Application cluster, which requires nuts-and-bolts knowledge of high-
performance application stacks.

Cloud IT Architect: We're looking for a senior, hands-on developer capable of
interfacing with the Amazon EC2 API and others, who would be responsible for
building internal tools to manage our software infrastructure. This would
include both back-end workflow as well as user-interface components.

------
Carter2BT
Portland, OR | Seeking Entrepreneurial Lead Engineer/CTO

Help us disrupt a $100 Billion Dollar industry. Looking for passionate
entrepreneurial developers (iOS and/or Android and HTML) to be a part of
building something from the ground up. Ideal candidate is in Boulder CO or
Portland OR - maybe open to remote.

E-Mail Carter@Tabrific.com to start conversation

------
mikek
Kiwi Crate is hiring in Mountain View, California.

<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
lou718
Jawbone, San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Makers of Jambox, Big Jambox, Era and Icon bluetooth headsets, and the UP
wristband.

We're hiring iOS, web front end, python backend, database (mongo+mysql)
engineers, and more: <http://jawbone.com/careers>

Email lou [at] jawbone.com if interested.

------
blckswn49
Hi! We are in Taipei and looking for a remote drupal 7 developer and designer.
Must have experience. Please email us your portfolio, resume, and some current
drupal based websites that you have designed/ developed to:
blck.swn.99@gmail.com.

------
nwjlyons
Oxford, UK - Django Developer - Torchbox.com -
<http://twitter.com/#!/torchbox/status/196998627883892737>

------
johnmmurray
Louisville, KY - iOS Developer, Android Developer, 2 Back-end Engineers

<http://www.mavizon.com/careers/>

------
grourk
Everyone. Everyone is hiring Software Engineers.

~~~
seanp2k2
But not enough need a dedicated sysadmin / ops engineer yet :\

seanp2k (at) gmail.com if you're looking for someone to wrench on your _nix
boxes all day. I love automation, monitoring, and hacking. I have 5 years
professional_ nix experience, including most recently being part of a team
manging ~1,600 servers across 7 datacenters in a 24x7 environment, including
on-call duty and stuff like PCI-DSS compliance. I'll also develop some ruby /
php / python / perl / awk / bash where required :)

------
cybernytrix
Stealth startup working on "TV meets Facebook". Looking for web backend
engineers and video engineers.

------
takecarex3
San Francisco, CA-

Venture backed stealth healthcare technology company seeks self-motivated Ruby
on Rails Developer (RoR). We have just relocated to San Francisco and have
already solidified partnerships with the biggest names in healthcare
technology. We recently closed funding with Peter Thiel’s Founders Fund
(Facebook, Yammer, Spotify, SpaceX, Practice Fusion, Path, RapLeaf). If you
are looking for a ground-level opportunity with high growth potential this is
it. You will be one of our founding engineers and work directly with our
Product Manager. You will be directly responsible for coordinating, designing,
building, and implementing features and workflows into our full product stack.
We’d eventually like you to grow into managing our engineering team. Together,
we can grow an exciting product that will undoubtedly become an integral part
of the future of medical care, but we need your help.

Responsibilities:

-Work directly with offshore engineering team and report to product manager

-Implement product features via Ruby on Rails (RoR)

-Build and maintain existing infrastructure and systems

-Willingness to take on greater role as company grows and expands, including managing engineering team

Requirements:

-1-2 years of Ruby on Rails (RoR) development and willingness to vastly improve ability and learn

-Strong communication skills with CEO & Product Manager to help design, spec, and build new features

-Strong work-ethic, self-motivated, work well in teams

Bonus:

-Experience with Test Driven Environemnt (TDD)

-Experience with agile development

-Startup experience

-Interest in healthcare

-VoIP (SIP/RTP) (OpenSIPS/Asterisk)

-iPhone Development

-Android Development

-Flash RTMP

More about the project:

The project relies heavily on VoiP Technologies for communication (both voice
and video). We have an existing product written with endpoints in Ruby on
Rails, iOS and Android. Experience with VoiP Technologies is strongly
preferred, although not essential. Experience with Ruby on Rails projects and
agile development is required.

This is a big opportunity to join a great team of individuals in a leadership
role and be on the ground floor of changing healthcare. If you think you’re a
good fit, please email sfhealthstartup [at] gmail.com with any relevant
information (github, LinkedIn, Twitter, resume, etc.)

Competitive compensation, benefits, and equity participation

------
takecarex3
San Francisco, CA -

Venture backed stealth healthcare technology company seeks self-motivated Ruby
on Rails Developer (RoR). We have just relocated to San Francisco and have
already solidified partnerships with the biggest names in healthcare
technology. We recently closed funding with Peter Thiel’s Founders Fund
(Facebook, Yammer, Spotify, SpaceX, Practice Fusion, Path, RapLeaf). If you
are looking for a ground-level opportunity with high growth potential this is
it. You will be one of our founding engineers and work directly with our
Product Manager. You will be directly responsible for coordinating, designing,
building, and implementing features and workflows into our full product stack.
We’d eventually like you to grow into managing our engineering team. Together,
we can grow an exciting product that will undoubtedly become an integral part
of the future of medical care, but we need your help.

Responsibilities:

-Work directly with offshore engineering team and report to product manager

-Implement product features via Ruby on Rails (RoR)

-Build and maintain existing infrastructure and systems

-Willingness to take on greater role as company grows and expands, including managing engineering team

Requirements:

-1-2 years of Ruby on Rails (RoR) development and willingness to vastly improve ability and learn

-Strong communication skills with CEO & Product Manager to help design, spec, and build new features

-Strong work-ethic, self-motivated, work well in teams

Bonus:

-Experience with Test Driven Environemnt (TDD)

-Experience with agile development

-Startup experience

-Interest in healthcare

-VoIP (SIP/RTP) (OpenSIPS/Asterisk)

-iPhone Development

-Android Development

-Flash RTMP

More about the project:

The project relies heavily on VoiP Technologies for communication (both voice
and video). We have an existing product written with endpoints in Ruby on
Rails, iOS and Android. Experience with VoiP Technologies is strongly
preferred, although not essential. Experience with Ruby on Rails projects and
agile development is required.

This is a big opportunity to join a great team of individuals in a leadership
role and be on the ground floor of changing healthcare. If you think you’re a
good fit, please email sfhealthstartup [at] gmail.com with any relevant
information (github, LinkedIn, Twitter, resume, etc.)

Competitive compensation, benefits, and equity participation

------
Peek
Peek (www.peek.ly) - Manhattan, NY (interns, part-time, full-time, H1B
welcome)

Peek wants to make the Internet and data available globally via mobile
devices. We want people in the most remote regions of the world to obtain $50
or even $25 devices to communicate and collect the data they need. This means
that we need to make software that is affordable and uses as little data as
possible. But is still incredibly powerful! It's a big challenge.

At Peek we are looking for software engineers who have a passion for the
startup environment, and who want to develop skills on new and emerging
technology while learn more about what it takes to start a successful company.

What we're looking for?

1\. You love to create. You will code and build mobile apps on the hottest
mobile platform in the world (and it's not iOS or Android... hmmm), it's an
SDK used in 40% of the phones in the global market (and growing 50% year over
year). You'll also work on our cloud systems, hosted in Amazon AWS and learn
all about mobile to cloud applications, and handling scale on the order of
millions of clients. We use C/C++, Java, .NET, Ruby, Javascript (including
node.js), and many others.

2\. You are eager to do it all and make an impact: product and feature
planning, development, project management and of course, testing (we all do
it!)

3\. You are "smart and gets things done" (and can name the guy who coined that
phrase)

4\. You want to be part of a startup - this means a very small organization
with a flat hierarchy where you can communicate freely and openly.

What's in it for you?

1\. A very competitive salary, great health care (incl. vision and dental),
stock options, group events (like ping pong nights) and a great working
environment in Manhattan, New York.

2\. The opportunity to work on every aspect of a mobile operation, including
embedded (C/C++), back-end (Java, node.js), cloud systems (EC2), and more.
You'll get a chance to work on all of these systems, not just one or two.

3\. Our founders, who have raised over $100m in capital in their careers, will
show you the start-up ropes, do sessions with you, and introduce you to folks
in the startup community - entrepreneurs, VCs, etc. And when you want to start
your next big startup, we'll be there to help you out.

Peek launched nation-wide in the US, in late 2008. Since then we’ve launched
successfully across Europe and in India, and picked up many awards along the
way including Time's Gadget of the Year, Wired Product of the Year, and GSMA
nomination for Best Cloud Technology. Peek is backed by top-tier venture
capital firms RRE Ventures and L Capital, and led by the founder of Virgin
Mobile USA (IPO 2007; acquired by Sprint).

Send us an email to jobs@peek.ly

------
mikenyc
New York, NY - Craft Coffee - Lead Rails Engineer Full-time
<http://craftcoffee.com/jobs>

We're looking for a kickass full-stack Rails developer.

TECHNICAL CHALLENGE

It's not a shopping cart. We want to build a best-in-class integration of
marketing and technology. This is the new golden skill set. You'll master it
at Craft Coffee, and engage in very hard problems on the leading edge of
online commerce.

See, for example: [http://andrewchenblog.com/2012/04/27/how-to-be-a-growth-
hack...](http://andrewchenblog.com/2012/04/27/how-to-be-a-growth-hacker-an-
airbnbcraigslist-case-study/)

ABOUT CRAFT COFFEE

We're seriously passionate about what we do. Every team member receives tons
of great coffee equipment on day 1. We live what we do, and we'd never sell
anything to our customers that we didn't personally love.

We ship coffee to paying customers in 48 states and 9 countries. Our
subscribers LOVE us. Coffee is an everyday ritual and we elevate that moment
for people.

PEOPLE YOU RESPECT LOVE US Technologists, entrepreneurs, food writers, chefs,
designers, filmakers.

Alexis Ohanian, founder of Reddit. He subscribed, fell in love, then invested
because of our product execution: "Continuing to be impressed by Craft Coffee.
Is it wrong that I'm starting to tell NY tech startups by their attention to
design?"

Dave McClure, pirate at 500 Startups: "For all you aspiring lawyer-
entrepreneurs out there, I just want you to know that we invest in lawyers
only if they know how to code like [Craft Coffee founder] Mike Horn!"

Amanda Hesser, author of The Essential NYTimes Cookbook & founder of Food52:
"New weekend ritual -- grinding @craftcoffee beans in manual grinder & making
coffee in a French press.""They do an excellent job all around -- interesting
sources, thoughtfully assembled -- and I really enjoy the element of surprise
every month."

Ondi Timoner, filmmaker (Dig! and We Live in Public), winner of the Sundance
Film Festival Grand Jury Prize (twice!): "Thought I'd never tweet about food &
drink but this is really a public service announcement - go get @craftcoffee
now!"

Zach Klein, co-founder of Vimeo, CEO of DIY: "My favorite of-the-month-club is
@craftcoffee -- three packages of coffee beans delivered from different
roasters each month."

PRESS LOVE US

Wall Street Journal: "An artisanal greatest hits package."

Tasting Table: "Your morning just found more glory"

Sprudge (a leading coffee industry blog): Best New Product of 2012: "The very
act of opening your Craft Coffee box is a joy, the packaging artful, delicate
and neat. The coffees selected therein are consistently surprising,
unexpected, and splendid. There's some magic in the air at Craft Coffee."

Serious Eats: "a chance to really compare and think differently about what's
being done out there in coffee"

Saveur: "perfect gift for the coffee connoisseur in your life."

Martha Stewart Everyday Food: "Barista in a box."

APPLY

See our full job post here: <http://craftcoffee.com/jobs> After you check us
out and see what we're all about, email us at dev@craftcoffee.com. It's a
direct line to the CEO.

------
bherrup
Sterling, VA - Washington, DC - ZipList, Inc. (no H1B, no REMOTE)

ZipList, Inc, newly acquired by Condé Nast, seeks a Mobile Developer for a
full-time staff position in Sterling, VA.

ZipList, Inc. is the technology leader in universal online and mobile shopping
lists and recipe boxes. The robust technology ZipList provides is simple:
digital and mobile users can populate their universal recipe box and shopping
list with recipes from anywhere on the web, including food sites, e-cookbooks,
and blogs. They can also save recipes to their universal recipe box using
texts and QR codes, or via their mobile device. Combining this robust
functionality with the high-quality content available on Epicurious and other
Condé Nast food brands, enables consumers to have a one-stop digital recipe
and shopping list network offering tremendous ease and flexibility.

Condé Nast is home to some of the world’s most celebrated media brands. In the
United States, Condé Nast publishes 18 consumer magazines, four business-to-
business publications, 27 websites, and more than 40 apps for mobile and
tablet devices, all of which define excellence in their categories. The
company also owns Fairchild Fashion Media (FFM), whose portfolio of brands
serves as the leading source of news and analysis for the global fashion
community. Condé Nast has won more National Magazine Awards over the past ten
years than all of its competitors combined. Follow us on Twitter
@CondeNastCorp and @CondeNastCareer.

We are looking for self-starting, entrepreneurial-minded software engineers to
work on meaningful components of ZipList's mobile offerings. We work in a
highly Agile, scrum-based development environment and we release early and
often. The ideal candidate will be able to easily switch from mobile platform
to mobile platform. They will keep themselves abreast of the new APIs and
technologies that are available on these platforms. Also, the candidate will
be able to participate in the discussions and make recommendations about what
are the best solutions for the many varied scenarios we may face.

Skills/Requirements :

• A minimum of a B.S. in Computer Science, Electrical Engineering,
Computer/Software Engineering or similar degree, and two years of professional
software development experience.

• A minimum of one year of Mobile Development experience (modern smartphone
platforms a plus, iPhone, Android).

• Minimum two years experience with Java and/or Objective-C and their
respective User Interface layers.

• Minimum two years experience with JavaScript, HTML and CSS.

• Experience with Client Application Development and Deployment Processes, a
plus.

• Experience with AJAX, JSON, and REST a plus.

• Experience with Windows Phone 7 (.NET) , a plus.

• Familiarity with Ruby, Ruby on Rails (or experience with other dynamic
languages like PHP or Python)

If this sounds like you, please apply at <http://bit.ly/HSPVPu>

------
nandemo
Not a single company hiring in Tokyo?

~~~
ahuibers
Bump has one engineer in Tokyo and we may expand, probably on front-end mobile
(iOS or Android). Our lead product the Bump app is the 5th most popular app of
all time in Japan.

------
osmeta
osmeta - Mountain View, CA - Full Time or Intern

<http://osmeta.com>

------
technology
VaynerMedia - 373 Park Avenue South, Floor 9, New York, NY 10016

Community & Content Coordinator Location: New York, NY

Location: New York, NY Type: Full Time Min. Experience: Mid Level The
Community & Content Coordinator works hand-in-hand with the Account Executive
and serves as their more analytics and community oriented counterpart.

Who are you? Creative, comforted by the numbers, and centered in an
unwillingness to maintain the status quo. We look for folks that are “good at
the internet”.

The task at hand:

You will be assessing and solving complex brand challenges through a community
and content lens relying on a sixth sense (and data) to encourage maximum
engagement As an ardent protector of our methodology and ethos, you will
constantly be called upon to give your ideas on what works, what doesn’t and
why We’ll expect you to think like the brand, eat like the brand, and speak
like the brand with a level of respect and dedication that is typically only
found within a client organization Invest in popular culture and digital
spaces to bring seemingly unrelated content ideas and concepts to bear
(walking the walk is incredibly important to us) Translating an understanding
of, and respect for, good user experience into innovative content from
ideation to creation to assessment Act as a mentor, teacher and/or sounding
board for the community managers and multi disciplinary team surrounding you

The Ideal Candidate has:

A Bachelor’s degree and 2-4 years of interactive experience working on digital
/ social strategies + campaigns, including some client-facing experience A
deep love and respect for communities and the power that can be housed within
them supplemented by a commitment to listen and adapt as they change An even
temperament that will allow you to think clearly and communicate clearly in
times when swift action (or the diffusing of potential issues) is imperative
An innate curiosity and desire to determine how something works and then be
driven to improve upon the original concept The ability to effectively
collaborate with multidisciplinary project teams to enable all participants to
feel equally invested in strategies and executions and keep everyone in the
know and in a position to succeed A sparkling personality that will mesh well
with the existing VaynerMedia family (we love smart people with a dash of
quirkiness and humor) An insatiable curiosity and knowledge about all things
social, web, and mobile The ability to write concisely and with a strong
voice, without typo or delay with general editorial sensibilities An interest
and comfort level in standing in front of a client or a room full of peers and
giving their opinion or a presentation The uncanny ability to see
opportunities and solutions in the face of a challenge An interest in math,
data and analytics (if you were the one asleep in math class, we have other
roles that might be of more interest to you)

[http://careers.vaynermedia.com/apply/8WIzAX/Community-
Conten...](http://careers.vaynermedia.com/apply/8WIzAX/Community-Content-
Coordinator.html)

===========================================================

Junior Designer

Location: New York, NY Department: Creative Type: Full Time Min. Experience:
Entry Level

VaynerMedia is looking for a junior designer to join our in-house team full-
time. We’re looking for someone who is passionate about design and social
media and is comfortable working in a fast paced environment. You'll be
working exclusively within the digital realm (no print work) and the portfolio
you submit should reflect this.

Requirements: \- Formal design schooling OR equivalent experience working
professionally. \- Strong typography skills and a ridiculous attention to
detail. Also helpful to have experience with information and icon design. \-
Must know the ins-and-outs of Photoshop and the rest of the Adobe Creative
Suite. \- You'll be working with our clients and must be comfortable designing
within the aesthetic and voice of their brands. You need to be good at taking
in feedback and adapting accordingly. \- Must have a startup mentality. We
work hard and love every minute of it. You should also be comfortable working
within an agency structure. \- Must live in or near NYC or be willing to
relocate.

Bonus points: \- An understanding of UI/UX. \- An understanding of the big
social media platforms and their abilities/limitations (design-wise). \-
Experience working with developers and a basic understanding of the
abilities/limitations of the major code languages. \- Mild to major
illustration skills. \- An obsession with sports, music, or food.

Please include in your cover letter a link to your portfolio (if you do not
have a link please attach with the cover letter). Please also include a few
sentences on what you think is the best designed website or app out there, and
why.

[http://careers.vaynermedia.com/apply/kWHDVB/Junior-
Designer....](http://careers.vaynermedia.com/apply/kWHDVB/Junior-
Designer.html)

------
pabloest
San Francisco, CA

Meraki - <http://meraki.com>

Meraki is the leader in cloud networking and we have over 20,000 customer
networks around the world. You can see a sample of customers who rely on
Meraki at: <http://www.meraki.com/customers>. We were funded by Sequoia and
Google, and are based in the Mission district of San Francisco - yes, it's
sunny here!

Our cloud infrastructure has been developed from the ground up, and we pride
ourselves in its reliability, resilience, and performance (we have a 99.99%
uptime SLA). Our wireless access points and routers make network management
simple, and our relentless focus on user experience delights our customers.

// Engineering

On the front-end, distributed web application lets network administrators
quickly sift through historical data, perform diagnostics, and navigate a huge
space of possible network configurations through an intuitive interface. Our
multi-site, hosted backend system provides services thousands of networks and
millions of client devices. Your work will be widely deployed and used by
millions of people, and you’ll be able to collect an incredible amount of data
about how your code is performing. Our team is small enough that you will work
on problems core to our business.

* Front-end: sharp and creative UI engineers who love to work with Javascript, CSS, and Ruby on Rails. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#frontendengineer>

* Back-End Systems: familiarity with C++, Ruby or Python, an understanding of databases, and especially experience running a live service or building production systems. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#backendsystemsengineer>

* Firmware: fluent in C, some device driver experience, with a love for building new products and things like bringing up new platforms. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#firmwareengineer>

// Marketing

* Technical Marketing Manager: excellent analytical and communication skills, a solid technical background, and the skill to tackle a wide variety of activities, such as launching new products, providing technical education to customers and partners, building collateral and competitive positioning to assist Meraki's rapidly growing sales team, and more. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#technicalmarketingmanager>

* Front-end Developer: expert level command of HTML and CSS with strong Javascript skills, knowledge of a scripting language, familiarity with back-end application concepts and a strong design aesthetic. (B.S. degree in computer science or equivalent) <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#frontenddeveloper>

// Support

* Technical Support Engineer: sharp, energetic, technical support engineer who can work closely with many groups within the company, including engineering, to diagnose and resolve critical escalated issues, identify, reproduce, and document bugs. <http://www.meraki.com/company/jobs#technicalsupportengineer>

// Sales

We have many openings for sales positions, including inside sales, regional
sales, sales engineers, and strategic sales.

Interested? Feel free to get in touch with me: pablo@meraki.com

------
dlmiler2
Washington, DC GS-11

------
benihana
Durham, NC | Northern VA - Bronto software is hiring.
<http://bronto.com/company/careers>

I left this great company a few weeks ago to pursue an opportunity at Etsy,
but I'll be the first to say that it's an awesome place to work and would
recommend it to anyone who wants to work with good developers. It's an email
marketing company currently building out a platform that includes email,
social (facebook, twitter) and SMS marketing as well.

------
benihana
Etsy is hiring in New York City - <http://www.etsy.com/careers>

I've been here for three weeks and I love it so far. I pushed code to
production on my first day, and since then I've pushed probably 10 times. I
have never been more surrounded with competent, smart, fun people.

------
klbarry
New York, NY - Two internships: General programming or electrical engineer
intern. $12/hr, ~20 hours week.

www.tractechsystems.com www.colormerchants.com

Job Description: Join our team if you're looking to learn a lot and make a
difference in a very fast growing start-up. We're the industry leader in
jewelry RFID, and believe we've only just begun to crack this market. We need
bright technical people to handle a variety of programming tasks, work with
our RFID technology, and support our business customers.

Qualifications: We're looking for an ambitious intern with programming
knowledge. We feel that if you're pretty comfortable with one language, it's
not too hard to work around the others. Knowledge and enthusiasm for RFID is a
huge bonus!

*Application Instructions: Send your resume and cover letter to kevin.barry@tractechsystems.com.

------
zugo
Zugo Services are looking for an experienced Python engineer for a role
focused on our tracking & analytics platform. The salary offer for this
position is in the range of £40k/£50k per annum and includes a discretionary
bonus of up to 10% depending on individual and/or company performance.

Required: * Interest in MR and distributed data analytics

Preferred: * Non-trivial experience with DISCO, Tornado, SQLAlchemy, nosetests
* Experience of optimising TCP/IP kernel and Nginx configurations for managing
high load

for more info. contact recruitment@zugoservices.com

